# 2012 UCI XCO World Cup discussion thread



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone else looking forward to tomorrow? Oughta be good since it's an Olympics year. I'll be getting up at 4 for a long ride on the trainer while watching it. Who're you rooting for? I'm hoping Absalon can reclaim his superiority, but I'd also root for Nino...anyone but Kulhavy (sorry, just not a Specialized guy...) Anyone think Willow Koerber-Rockwell can make a comeback?


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Kulhavy looked super smooth over the logs in a video I saw this morning (BIG WHEELS!). Will be an awesome season.

Definitely cheering on all the NAmerican racers!! 

Willow seems confident and focused. She's got a lot of points to make up from some of her compatriots.


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey, is the only way to watch this on Red Bull TV?? Does that mean online?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Unlike the OP, I'm a total Specialized fanboy so I'll be rooting for Kulhavy, Sauser, Stander, and Wells. I predict a Kulhavy, Stander, Schurter podium. I'm also an Absalon fan, but I think his recent non-winning results are from some of the talent pool finally catching up to his talent rather than him getting any slower. So I don't think we'll see him as the dominant force anymore. 

I'm rooting for Willow, but I think she doesn't have the base yet to be competitive. I say a top 10 for her would be a big success. Women's podium prediction is Pendrel, Bresset, Maja W. (sorry, I didn't want to try to spell her last name from memory!)


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

My ideal top 3: Wells, Absalon, Schurter respectively

What I think will really happen: Kulhavy, Schurter, Absalon.

I think this will be the last year where Absalon remains competitive. Just a feeling, and I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

Todd Wells looked strong at Mello J's, but Plaxson was quick in the singletrack.

Kulhavy, well he's a beast. Although I'd like to see a South African win.

I'll root for Kulhavy or any North American.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

ewarnerusa said:


> I predict a Kulhavy, Stander, Schurter podium. QUOTE]
> 
> I've got the same podium...Kulhavy, Schurter and Satnder...the first two proved last year that they might be from another planet...and Stander has the added motivation that it is his home turf...can't wait to see what happens...


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Kulhavy is a beast!! Rockin the dulie putin the smack down on those guys. I don't even think his bike is that light isn't it like 23-24 pounds?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

B-RAY said:


> Kulhavy is a beast!! Rockin the dulie putin the smack down on those guys. I don't even think his bike is that light isn't it like 23-24 pounds?


Under 10kg (22 lbs). Crazy light for a 29er FS by my standards, heavy by World Cup bike standards!
Jaroslav Kulhavý | Official webpages
This article puts it at 20.9 lbs. Probably depends on which tires he's running.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

There's a forecast for 30mm of rain from Friday to Saturday with a thunderstorm and 10mm of rain forecast for the start of the Elite Women's race around noon local time. This course will be nasty in the wet, especially the rock gardens and those log features

Adam Craig rides Pietermaritzburg XC course: Tech sections - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.416334218382886.122996.196111053738538&type=1


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Men: It will be the usual top 3. My picks are
1. Nino
2. Kulhavy
3. Absalon.

All of three have won allready this year, but Nino looked the best. Absalon has been injured and Kulhavy seems to take a bit longer to come into form. Plus from the training videos Nino looks far and aways the quickest on technical features, perhaps the 26inch hardtail isn't dead.

Women: Catharine is fit, Maja looks fit, I don't where Julie is yet, but she is always fast. I think the rest of the field is a step behind those three right now. Wouldn't be surprised to see Batty on the podium, she trained with Catharine quite a bit this winter and is going really well. There is also a girl out of New Zealand who is going really well right now too.

Some pics:


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

miss rides a lot said:


> Kulhavy looked super smooth over the logs in a video I saw this morning (BIG WHEELS!). Will be an awesome season.
> 
> Definitely cheering on all the NAmerican racers!!
> 
> Willow seems confident and focused. She's got a lot of points to make up from some of her compatriots.


Post the video 

Go Kulhavy, he rides a nice bike lol


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm one that's fortunate enough to have raced at the older Cascades courses, it's tough in the heat because of the dust but if it rains it'll become slick and nasty - one of the few places I wouldn't want to test myself at in the rain.

That said, I would love to see Burry take it in XCO and Greg in DH. Cascades is literally Greg's home course and Burry is from Kwazulu Natal so it's as good as in his backyard too.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome pics LMN! Second one should be a cover shot!!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't like it. But you are going to see a hell of a lot 29ers at the race tomorrow. Well over 50% of the field is on 29ers. I think a lot of people brought them hoping they would help in the rock gardens (even though Nino schooled everyone last year on his 26er).

Of the top girls I think only Catharine, Bresset, and Irina are racing 26ers this weekend. For the top guys I believe only Absalon and Nino are 26ers.

The real story though is the junior from New Zealand, Anton Cooper who rides for Trek World. This kid is fast, like faster then anybody in North America right. Watch this kid, he is going to dominate the world cup within a couple of years.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Ray_from_SA said:


> I'm one that's fortunate enough to have raced at the older Cascades courses, it's tough in the heat because of the dust but if it rains it'll become slick and nasty - one of the few places I wouldn't want to test myself at in the rain.


Catharine said the mud their is the slickest that she has ever ridden in. Should be interesting for worlds next year, because isn't september the rainy season?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> Awesome pics LMN! Second one should be a cover shot!!


Not my pictures, but they are pretty good.

Look at Catharine's legs in the first one, she is fit.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

LMN said:


> I don't like it. But you are going to see a hell of a lot 29ers at the race tomorrow. Well over 50% of the field is on 29ers. I think a lot of people brought them hoping they would help in the rock gardens (even though Nino schooled everyone last year on his 26er).
> 
> Of the top girls I think only Catharine, Bresset, and Irina are racing 26ers this weekend. For the top guys I believe only Absalon and Nino are 26ers.
> 
> The real story though is the junior from New Zealand, Anton Cooper who rides for Trek World. This kid is fast, like faster then anybody in North America right. Watch this kid, he is going to dominate the world cup within a couple of years.


See, that's why we all love you here...always a great report ahead of the race to get us all fired up!!!

What is it that you don't like? Bunch of big wheels? To be honest, I still don't trust my 29er when it gets rough...I prefer my 26 FS for those situations...then again, I saw a video posted on Youtube with Adam Craig riding the course and besides the rocks and logs, it doesn't look that technnical at all...BTW way, those pics, even if they are not yours, look awesome!!! Good luck on race day!!!


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

GTR2ebike said:


> Post the video
> 
> Go Kulhavy, he rides a nice bike lol


[email protected] - YouTube


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

adam craig riding the course...
Adam Craig rides Pietermaritzburg XC course: Tech sections - YouTube


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Looking better for the start of the Women's race, but the thunderstorms are now becoming a bigger factor for the Men's race


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

The real story though is the junior from New Zealand, Anton Cooper who rides for Trek World. This kid is fast, like faster then anybody in North America right. Watch this kid, he is going to dominate the world cup within a couple of years.[/QUOTE]

Anton is the real deal all right. Only 17 years old but he won the warm up race on the course a week ago by 12 minutes with quite a few of the contenders there. It will be interesting to see how his lap times compare with the big boys - I suspect there won't be much in it.

The frustrating thing for him though is that he is too young to race at the Olympics this year because of a very unenlightened age limit. He would have no problem with the distance and give a few top riders a real fright. It a real pity! The Olympics should be the race to find the best in the world regardless of age.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

This going to be 1,2 for Catharine and Emily and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Batty is a bit off the descents. But is climbing well and is so good at following wheels.


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow!! Emily and Catharine!!! Done Canada proud!!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I gotta pick Batty for the win here. She is going to want it more than Catharine and Maja.

But I think Catharine playing tactical games.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Batty's gonna get it I think (hope?)


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

ryguy135 said:


> Batty's gonna get it I think (hope?)


Yeah. Batty has the best sprint of the three, by a fair bit. But she is struggling in the rock garden.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

C'mon Batty!!!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

That was a good race. Great to see Batty riding at the front. That is her first Podium.

Kika will be happy with her result, but maybe not as pleased with her tactics.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats, Catharine!!!

Congrats, Emily!

Very exciting race. That track looks fun!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow!
That was an exciting race!
LMN, congrats to Catharine, she's done a great race. Also to Emily, I saw her going like never before. Shame that she had problems in the rocky section. Otherwise, who knows...
5 minutes for the guys race!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

LMN said:


> I don't like it. But you are going to see a hell of a lot 29ers at the race tomorrow. Well over 50% of the field is on 29ers. I think a lot of people brought them hoping they would help in the rock gardens (even though Nino schooled everyone last year on his 26er).
> 
> Of the top girls I think only Catharine, Bresset, and Irina are racing 26ers this weekend. For the top guys I believe only Absalon and Nino are 26ers.
> 
> The real story though is the junior from New Zealand, Anton Cooper who rides for Trek World. This kid is fast, like faster then anybody in North America right. Watch this kid, he is going to dominate the world cup within a couple of years.


In guy's field we'll probably see Hermida, Mantecón, Milatz, Vogel, and some more on 26".


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if the Canadian guys are riding near the front too. Team Canada did a lot of work training as a nation this year. Super strong national team.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Has the men's race loaded for anybody yet?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

LMN said:


> Has the men's race loaded for anybody yet?


Just now, finally. I hear Frischi's voice!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, Nino is in a different league on the descents.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Interesting Nino is on a 650b


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

LMN said:


> Wow, Nino is in a different league on the descents.


All the leaders seem in a different league to me!

You're sure Nino is on 650b?

Any idea where Kabush is?


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Adios Kulhavy!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

bholwell said:


> All the leaders seem in a different league to me!
> 
> You're sure Nino is on 650b?
> 
> Any idea where Kabush is?


That is the rumour mill at least.

Kabush is around 40th.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

LMN said:


> Interesting Nino is on a 650b


All the different wheel sizes made the podium (if you go 5 deep).


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

650 is a batting 100% correct? First world cup race, first win? Or has someone else raced them before?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyway you slice it there's a lot of surprises in the results in men's and women's races today. The NZ and Australian riders are just coming off the end of their local season championships so they're just peaking, but the juggling of race order through 5 laps was sizable. I wonder if there were a lot of mech/tire/crash issues that weren't covered in the live feeds or if some riders just ran out of gas after the first couple of fast laps. 

Great to see the Canadian domination of the first women's podium, I expect that points deficit for MHP finishing in 21st has all but eliminated her shot at an Olympic qualifying position with Emily and Catharine finishing 2nd and 3rd. Last weekend in Spain, MHP finished second, just 32 seconds behind Maja W, I'd bet she was hoping for much better than 21st today. 

The Canadian guys are another surprise with Zandstra finishing ahead of Kabush and Plaxton.


----------



## caladryl (Mar 25, 2007)

Women's Race Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Pietermaritzburg, South Africa

Men's Race Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Pietermaritzburg, South Africa


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Why was Todd Wells a DNS?


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

Sick? Maybe he didn't make it over the pond?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

"Sharka's Playground, at the far end of the second loop is a big log drop that has already claimed a number of injuries in training, including American champion Todd Wells (Specialized), who had to be brought out on an ATV after crashing hard on Wednesday, injurying his ankle and wacking his head. The team says that the main concern is his ankle, and he will rest for a day before testing it on Friday and making a decision about Saturday's start."


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Great to see the Canadian domination of the first women's podium, I expect that points deficit for MHP finishing in 21st has all but eliminated her shot at an Olympic qualifying position with Emily and Catharine finishing 2nd and 3rd. Last weekend in Spain, MHP finished second, just 32 seconds behind Maja W, I'd bet she was hoping for much better than 21st today.
> 
> The Canadian guys are another surprise with Zandstra finishing ahead of Kabush and Plaxton.


All is not lost. Canada uses of selection committee for the Olympic team. They will look at results over the past 12 months. Premont was a ways off Catharine and Emily but it is March. Traditionally both Catharine and Premont build into their seasons and Batty comes out of the gate quick.

Don't read too much into the results of this race. There is a lot of specific training that some riders haven't done yet, while other have. The May world cup rounds will be the important ones for Olympic selection.

Emily did look good though. I knew she was riding well, but didn't expect her to be that good.


----------



## RiKMc (Aug 9, 2011)

XC racing has sure come a long way since I started. I love races being decided by the tech just as much as the legs. Maja's race winning move in the rock garden was nothing short of great.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

LMN said:


> 650 is a batting 100% correct? First world cup race, first win? Or has someone else raced them before?


I think Jeremiah Bishop and Tinker Juarez have used it on the National level, but I believe you are correct for WC.

What kind of clout does Schurter or Swiss Power have to get 650b tubulars and competition worthy rims made up pretty much exclusively for their use?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

CB2 said:


> I think Jeremiah Bishop and Tinker Juarez have used it on the National level, but I believe you are correct for WC.
> 
> What kind of clout does Schurter or Swiss Power have to get 650b tubulars and competition worthy rims made up pretty much exclusively for their use?


That is what I was thinking. Never mind that there is also a Fork in there. I think the Tubulars because they are hand made are relatively easy to get made (they are just a couple of hundred per tire). The fact that DT swiss does all their components, probably explains the rest of the stuff.

Talk about working out brilliantly for them. I can guarantee there is a lot of people asking themselves "What does a good 650b ride like?" I know I am.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

ewarnerusa said:


> Why was Todd Wells a DNS?


Had a nasty crash over the logs in practice.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I still think the camaraderie in the Elite Women's field is an impressive aspect of racing at this level. MHP congratulating Emily and Catharine at the end of the flower ceremony and joking around with them.

Sounds like MHP just had an off day

_From the first of five laps of the race, Marie did not feel she was having a good day. "I did not have any physical discomfort, but I was not well in the first lap. My legs were heavy and I was super breathless," she said.

Marie believed she would be able to get over it by the next lap, but it didn't happen. "I had good workouts this week and I felt good. At the technical level, it was going relatively well, but today, physically it was wrong.

"Yet last week, I attended a race in Spain, where I finished second behind Maja and I really felt good, said Marie. So I was optimistic for early season World Cup. But I didn't feel the same today. It was just a bad day." _


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

It looks like a rigid fork would kill it in this race. There only seems to be a few super tech sections and jumps that would warrant suspension.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sheepo5669 said:


> It looks like a rigid fork would kill it in this race. There only seems to be a few super tech sections and jumps that would warrant suspension.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Given that both races were won by moves in the super technical rough downhill, I don't think a rigid fork would be the way to go. There was a lot of descending that cameras missed, and cameras never do a good job of showing how rough a course is.


----------



## Punch (Feb 28, 2008)

LMN said:


> Given that both races were won by moves in the super technical rough downhill, I don't think a rigid fork would be the way to go. There was a lot of descending that cameras missed, and cameras never do a good job of showing how rough a course is.


Agreed. Rigid fork is not the right option, you can see the front suspension of the riders really working during the rock gardens.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Right now Emily has 200 points for 2nd and 21st place paid 64 for MHP, so that's a 136 point gap, that's not as big a gap as I expected for that many positions. MHP did pull back about that many points in the jump from 9th to 3rd place at MSA last year, but if Emily continues to ride like this into Houffalize, it's going to be a challenge to close the gap in next 3 races, but it can be done.



LMN said:


> All is not lost. Canada uses of selection committee for the Olympic team. They will look at results over the past 12 months. Premont was a ways off Catharine and Emily but it is March. Traditionally both Catharine and Premont build into their seasons and Batty comes out of the gate quick.
> 
> Don't read too much into the results of this race. There is a lot of specific training that some riders haven't done yet, while other have. The May world cup rounds will be the important ones for Olympic selection.
> 
> Emily did look good though. I knew she was riding well, but didn't expect her to be that good.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I think Rob Warner did a great job covering the XC!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

He was hardly shouting at all.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Good points. 

You would think you could attack pretty hard on the climbs with a rigid setup enough to hold the counter attacks off on the tech.

It looks like all smooth hardpack except for those 2 rock gardens, 1 log garden, and those drops.

But I guess it could look a bit different on the TV. I know those climbs already look big and steep from behind my computer.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Right now Emily has 200 points for 2nd and 21st place paid 64 for MHP, so that's a 136 point gap, that's not as big a gap as I expected for that many positions. MHP did pull back about that many points in the jump from 9th to 3rd place at MSA last year, but if Emily continues to ride like this into Houffalize, it's going to be a challenge to close the gap in next 3 races, but it can be done.


They don't use points to select.

*First you get in the pool:*

2.5 Automatic Selection: The following riders will automatically be selected to the Pool:
•	Any rider who placed top 5 in the Elite women's race at the 2011 MTB XCO World Championships, provided that athlete has demonstrated the ability to maintain a similar level of performance during the 2012 season.
•	Top 3 elite female riders on Olympic Qualification points as most recent ranking published by the UCI by 23 May 2012.
•	Any elite female rider ranked among the top 5 Canadians on the UCI MTB XCO individual Classification as of selection 23 May 2012.
•	Any elite female rider who placed top 30 in a 2011 or 2012 UCI MTB XCO World Cup event or World Championship in Europe up to 23 May 2012
•	Any elite female rider who placed top 20 in a 2011 or 2012 UCI MTB XCO World Cup event or World Championship in North America up to 23 May 2012.
•	The 2011 XCO National Champion.
•	The winner of the 2011 elite women's overall Canada Cup Series or next best if the leader is all ready in the pool of eligible athletes as of selection date.
•	Riders nominated to the Pool at the discretion of the National Team Head Coach and HPD based on clause 10.1 of this policy

*Then they select from the pool*

10.1 In addition to the Specific Selection Criteria, the Selection Committee will take into account the following other factors in selecting riders for any Team:
a.	The rider's international sanctioned competition results for any events in the 12 month period prior to being considered for selection to a Pool or Team;
b.	Consistent and successful individual performances of the rider in the 12 month period prior to being considered for selection to a Pool or Team in domestic and international sanctioned competition;
c.	The rider's UCI individual classification for specific Events for the 12 month period prior to being considered for selection to a Pool or Team;
d.	The rider's UCI World Cup points and results for the 12 month period prior to being considered for selection to a Pool or Team;
e.	The rider's ability to work in a team structure in team-based events, including working as part of a team and contributing towards a team result;
f.	The rider's technical ability including their racing approach (aggressive vs. passive), bicycle handling skills, racing skills and tactics;
g.	The results of any of the rider's sports science tests including biomechanical and physiological assessments;
h.	The performance of any rider who has been involved in an intense training or competition program in the 12 month period prior to being considered for selection to a Pool or Team;
i.	The nature of the course on which the Event is being held;
j.	The effect of environmental conditions on performance in Events;
k.	The rider's attendance, performance, attitude and conduct in training while a member of National Team program (project competition and training camp);
l.	The rider's demonstrated understanding and respect for the position on a Canadian Team; m.	The rider's demonstrated willingness to promote cycling in a positive manner; n.	The rider's demonstrated ability to take personal responsibility for self and their results; and o.	The rider's proven ability to be reliable.

The goal is to win pedals, hopefully two of them. They are going to select the two riders with best chance of winning medals. For example if Marie comes out and wins the world cups in may (those are the last events that count for selection) her placing at the previous two will not matter.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Good points.
> 
> You would think you could attack pretty hard on the climbs with a rigid setup enough to hold the counter attacks off on the tech.
> 
> ...


Other than saving a 1lb of weight a rigid set-up really doesn't offer any benefits over a locked out suspension fork. And if the climb is rough at all a fork with a bit give is ultimately faster then a completely rigid fork.

Even if the course is really smooth a properly tuned suspension fork is quicker. Even race cars that race on perfectly smooth pavement have suspension. Bikes are similar.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## jcm01 (Oct 23, 2011)

caladryl said:


> Women's Race Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Pietermaritzburg, South Africa
> 
> Men's Race Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Pietermaritzburg, South Africa


Thanks for posting!


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

finally 650b should get some attention, i got off 29er's because i thought they were too big, have been waiting for 650b to gain some momentum. this is the size that should have caught on, not the 29er. unless you're on an xl, 29er doesnt even look right.


----------



## north_of_us (Feb 10, 2006)

lol with the 650b comments, Nino was the man today, he could have rode a tricycle and still win. That guy had it going on. Again lol with the 650b.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

north_of_us said:


> lol with the 650b comments, Nino was the man today, he could have rode a tricycle and still win. That guy had it going on. Again lol with the 650b.


reading comprehension? not saying he won because he was on a 650b, saying this will give it a good push to go mainstream. can u lol that?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

_There was much buzz over the fact that Schurter raced a prototype 650B wheel-sized Scott. the 650B is a new/old size that has been introduced to a few brands, and it fits between the older 26" and the new 'standard' 29er. Schurter commented afterwards: "It's a prototype bike which I have been trying for a couple of months. I raced it last weekend on this course and again today. Both times I won. I think it suits me. I'm not so tall, but the bigger wheels roll better over the rocks than 26-inch wheels."

In the women's race, both Wloszczowska and Batty were on 29ers, while Pendrel was on a 26" wheel. When asked in the press conference if it made the difference in the results, all three laughed, and said "no"._

Canadian Cyclist - Pietermaritzburg MTB World Cup: XC Report and photos


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

And this is what dropped the Kiwi gal Karen Hanlen back out of the lead pack. She had won the Oceania Champs just last week and was pushing pretty hard, but ended up 8th.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> And this is what dropped the Kiwi gal Karen Hanlen back out of the lead pack. She had won the Oceania Champs just last week and was pushing pretty hard, but ended up 8th.


Ouch! Thats got to hurt. Great to see she got up and finished though.

One of the other Kiwis has just done very well. Anton Cooper stormed the junior XC race 4.29 minutes ahead of second after only 1 hour 9 minutes. I see he was doing consistent lap times in the 17 minute range. The front elite men were doing around 15 minute laps I believe?so not too far off for the 17 year old wunderkind. Definitely a name for the future.

I think he was riding a 29er as well for those that are interested.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

peabody said:


> saying this will give it a good push to go mainstream


I certainly hope so! Would LOVE to see ENVE make some sweet 650B carbon rims in the not too distant future.


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

CB2 said:


> What kind of clout does Schurter or Swiss Power have to get 650b tubulars and competition worthy rims made up pretty much exclusively for their use?


Not Clout - but what kind of deep pockets they must have. Yet, this is great marketing since it will make a bunch of us want a new bike next year and fork out big money for a new wheel size. Do you think in 2-3 years the local starting lines will be filled with 650b's?

Sounds like during the race they talked about the future of XC bikes frame sizes to have a specific wheel size: Small=26", Meduim=650b, Large=29".


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Tricone said:


> Ouch! Thats got to hurt. Great to see she got up and finished though.
> 
> One of the other Kiwis has just done very well. Anton Cooper stormed the junior XC race 4.29 minutes ahead of second after only 1 hour 9 minutes. I see he was doing consistent lap times in the 17 minute range. The front elite men were doing around 15 minute laps I believe?so not too far off for the 17 year old wunderkind. Definitely a name for the future.


Both of them are a big talents. Karen is in only her second year of racing, and watching her ride you can see, raw talent with no refinement. She has a long was to go on the skill side, both technical and pedaling. But there is a lot of talent there.

The challenge that they have, any rider from the southern hemisphere faces this, is the Northern world is coming off winter and is going to get a lot faster. I suspect that Karen results will not be as good at the rounds this year, same with Anton. I wouldn't be surprised if he wins every Junior world cup but the margin of victory (4:30 over the world champion my god) will be less.


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't see why you couldnt just use 650b on a 29er bike, as long as the rear triangle and fork design isnt too narrow where the tire spins. The wheels/tires would be "faster" or twitchier and best of all the industry wont be able to juice your wallets like they did with the 29ers.

That being said, I think speed in handling is more a handlebar width thing than tire size. I have no problem accelerating with my 29er either. The wheel may spin slower but as it has a larger diameter, the speed is the same.


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking past the wheel sizes point, the racing was really good, great track good to see xc getting more technical. Great from a british point of view seeing Annie Last leading for a while even if she did fade towards the end, so long since we have seen any of our guy's or girls at the front of an elite world cup race. 
Returning to the wheel sizes point, I still think it's fair to say that the finishing positions would be no different or, very little difference, what ever wheel size the riders were on. But still interesting to see the shift to bigger wheels for a better/faster ride - still think the difference to those guys is small.
From what I can gather Nino's choice of 650B was down to liking the 29er but unable to get his position correct, if you have seen nino's set up on a 29er in testing (what looked like upside down risers) you can understand his issues!

And on the point of Nino v's Burry in the rock garden, you only have to look at last years race where Nino was on 26 to know that the way Nino attacked that section has nothing to do with wheel size, not to say that 650B might have made it easier but in no way the reason why he gained so much time through there. Nino was won DH enduro races he is just super quick downhill. Plus those dugust tubs aren't the toughest things out there, Vogel's race was stopped by the rear tub. And countless puntures at Mont st anne at the worlds by Tub users, not dissing tubs but don't think there's anything in the fact that Burry on his 29er suffered due to being 29 and running what ever tires he chose. Burry is great at technical stuff just not as good as Nino.


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

NoBalance said:


> I don't see why you couldnt just use 650b on a 29er bike, as long as the rear triangle and fork design isnt too narrow where the tire spins.


BB drop would be an issue.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The Bonz said:


> And on the point of Nino v's Burry in the rock garden, you only have to look at last years race where Nino was on 26 to know that the way Nino attacked that section has nothing to do with wheel size, not to say that 650B might have made it easier but in no way the reason why he gained so much time through there. Nino was won DH enduro races he is just super quick downhill. Plus those dugust tubs aren't the toughest things out there, Vogel's race was stopped by the rear tub. And countless puntures at Mont st anne at the worlds by Tub users, not dissing tubs but don't think there's anything in the fact that Burry on his 29er suffered due to being 29 and running what ever tires he chose. Burry is great at technical stuff just not as good as Nino.


Saint-Anne is a different track, there is a lot more sharp rocks and everything is at odd angles. A tire with cotton casing is going to be very vulnerable to punctures.

I have ridden the dugast tubes with the specific goal of finding out what they can take. You can definitely pound through rock gardens at surprisingly high speeds. They are vulnerable to sharp object that puncture them but durable against pinching on big hits on rocks.

But yeah I don't think wheel size made a difference in his speed in the rock gardens. Actually wheel size would more likely come into play if he went slow through the rock garden. As fast as he was going the wheels where not falling into any holes.


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

> Saint-Anne is a different track, there is a lot more sharp rocks and everything is at odd angles. A tire with cotton casing is going to be very vulnerable to punctures.
> 
> I have ridden the dugast tubes with the specific goal of finding out what they can take. You can definitely pound through rock gardens at surprisingly high speeds. They are vulnerable to sharp object that puncture them but durable against pinching on big hits on rocks.


Yes very ture, and yes can imagine that they are ideal in terms of not pinch puncturing, what I meant more was that I didn't think that Burry would have backed off for that reason but maybe. I would love to try tubs and wouldn't worry about them anymore or less than normal wheels (apart from the cost!). 
Still think that Nino Schurter would be faster through there whatever tyres he was running.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The Bonz said:


> Yes very ture, and yes can imagine that they are ideal in terms of not pinch puncturing, what I meant more was that I didn't think that Burry would have backed off for that reason but maybe. I would love to try tubs and wouldn't worry about them anymore or less than normal wheels (apart from the cost!).
> Still think that Nino Schurter would be faster through there whatever tyres he was running.


I know what limits me through rock gardens is tires. If I am running a light tire I slow down, you know what your equipment can take and what it can't.

I think the women's race came down to tires too. Maja is running a tubular 29er and Emily is running super light 29er clinchers. Maja could attack the rock garden and Emily couldn't.

Actually the last two races both Maja (World Championsips) and Emily (Texas Pro-XTC) flatted when they tried to follow Catharine when she attacked in a rock garden (Catharine runs 2.2s with side wall protection).

Or as you said, (which is more likely) it was the rider that was quicker.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

LMN said:


> I know what limits me through rock gardens is tires. If I am running a light tire I slow down, you know what your equipment can take and what it can't.
> 
> I think the women's race came down to tires too. Maja is running a tubular 29er and Emily is running super light 29er clinchers. Maja could attack the rock garden and Emily couldn't.
> 
> ...


agreed. i switched to 29er HT and as you know paid the price of having too light of a tire at my last race. still waiting to get the tires that i need for this weekend's race. also i will be limiting my speed on rocks in fear of that awful carbon snapping sound with a rim strike!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Stan's tubeless resistance to pinch flatting being put to the test in Pietermaritzburg.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Stan's tubeless resistance to pinch flatting being put to the test in Pietermaritzburg.


looks like she still has some suspension travel left, but i bet that rim made contact with the inside of that tire just after that shutter snapped!


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

LMN said:


> Even race cars that race on perfectly smooth pavement have suspension. Bikes are similar.


 no, bikes aren't similar. That is a really crappy comparison clearly you don't know much about cars.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

GTR2ebike said:


> no, bikes aren't similar. That is a really crappy comparison clearly you don't know much about cars.


he should have probably compared a shifter kart (no suspension) to a small formula style suspended racer. the shifter kart see's significant limitations rapidly (though the discussion of suspension dynamics like instant and roll center, camber curves, etc would take many threads and much bickering to sort out!)


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

GTR2ebike said:


> no, bikes aren't similar. That is a really crappy comparison clearly you don't know much about cars.


Really? Isn't the purpose of suspension on race cars to allow optimum weight transfer to increase cornering grip and to absorb bumps so the wheels are alway in contact with the road allowing optimal grip?

Bike suspension is no different. If I am lacking in front end grip I soften my front fork to increase the weight transfer. If my rear end is coming around I stiffen the front fork to decrease weight transfer. Yes, car and bikes handle completely differently, but the purpose of the suspension is the same. To optimize grip and to tune the handling characteristics.


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

LMN- maybe your right, it's not something that I think about really while racing (more so if riding) but it's a fair point.
I guess I just get a bit fed up of people putting athletes performances/skills down to equipment (this is not aimed at LMN at all just encase it comes across like that!). Don't get me wrong, I am always interested in what the pro's are using and the more wide spread switch to bigger wheels from teams that have all the options open to them and have done extensive testing and have made the switch make me more keen to try bigger wheels next year, far more than any internet pundits glowing report or journalist views. It seems clear that they feel bigger wheels give them a slight advantage/improved ride.
But it seems sad to me that treads like this end up with "he was faster because he had big/medium/small (delete as you choose)wheels" or because he was on a full sus or hardtail. (Less so of the latter- but really wasn't that long ago when people were declaring the death of the hardtail for xc....mmm that happened! One (under kulhavy) in the top ten in both women's or men's.) I just think sometimes the credit of skill and fitness is over looked, or at least that's how it seems sometimes in favour of technical developments or not.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The Bonz said:


> I just think sometimes the credit of skill and fitness is over looked, or at least that's how it seems sometimes in favour of technical developments or not.


Couldn't agree more. It is skill and fitness that decides everything. But it is equipment that allows an athlete to utilize these things.

Mountain biking is an equipment sport and this is the reason it get so much attention. The gaps at world class level are so small that equipment choice can make the difference. Particularly when you start taking about balance of weight vs. durability/grip.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

hasn't your wife tried the crossmax ultimate tublulars? i would expect world cup xc to be like cx with everyone running tubulars soon.


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

I also whole heartily agree with you, LMN! 
And as I said I am really interested in what the pro's ride and it does clearly play apart in performances. I am no technophobe, and as I said take far more interest in what the pro's use over what a journalist say's (not sure what america magazines are like but are's are a bit disinterested racing, a little bit fan boy magazines, so hard to take any recommendation too seriously).

It's the comments which read "29er wins world cup race", "or "Nino was able to go that fast because of 650B", that get me, no Jaroslav Kulhavy won on a 29er, Nino was able to go that fast because he has incredible bike handing skills, skills that can see him win DH enduros in beating the best enduro riders in the world.
Oh I know I am being grumpy and pernickety and I in no way do I think that a 29er or 650b bike being ridden to a victory is not news or something to shout about, it just when the treads seem to forget who's on top of these wheels! Like last year there were so many posts/comments which read along the line of "29er wheels won the worlds" "29er didn't slow Kulhavy down" "Kulhavy showed that 29er's are faster", I think Kulhavy would have won on anything last year, within reason, he was so strong, it's slightly insulting to him to say his bike made him that much faster. Yes probably the 29er suits him and allows him to go a little bit faster/make use of his power e.c.t and even possibly made his winning margins a little bigger but he was hardly slow the year before on a 26er and think the leap was far more about fitness and progression and confidence than an extra 3inchs on each wheel! 
Technical advancements are really interesting just lets not forget that it's the rider that makes the bike fast and turn every thread into a this bike is better thread.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

The Bonz said:


> It's the comments which read "29er wins world cup race", "or "Nino was able to go that fast because of 650B", that get me, no Jaroslav Kulhavy won on a 29er, Nino was able to go that fast because he has incredible bike handing skills, skills that can see him win DH enduros in beating the best enduro riders in the world.
> Oh I know I am being grumpy and pernickety and I in no way do I think that a 29er or 650b bike being ridden to a victory is not news or something to shout about, it just when the treads seem to forget who's on top of these wheels! Like last year there were so many posts/comments which read along the line of "29er wheels won the worlds" "29er didn't slow Kulhavy down" "Kulhavy showed that 29er's are faster", I think Kulhavy would have won on anything last year, within reason, he was so strong, it's slightly insulting to him to say his bike made him that much faster. Yes probably the 29er suits him and allows him to go a little bit faster/make use of his power e.c.t and even possibly made his winning margins a little bigger but he was hardly slow the year before on a 26er and think the leap was far more about fitness and progression and confidence than an extra 3inchs on each wheel!
> Technical advancements are really interesting just lets not forget that it's the rider that makes the bike fast and turn every thread into a this bike is better thread.


I totally agree.
I'm fed up with reading about bikes winning races. What about the guy/gal atop the saddle?
When Kulhavy destroyed the field last year in both World Cup and World Championships everybody was mad about how the Epic29er made him win, forgetting the strong 2010 season he had made. 
Curious thing is that nobody came with the counter argument last weekend, that the Epic29er held him far from the podium battle.

Other aspect about winning thanks to tech skills is body strength. I think having strong arms/torso is paramount in going fast through rock gardens, rooty sections, berms and so.
Just look at Nino's arms. Also Florian's. They're bulkier than we use to see in cyclists(not even talking about roadies), and I think it really helps to move the bike, hold the bar while going fast, and keep the bike in track.

And, what a great race to watch last saturday, both women's and men's.
Man, can't wait for Houffa!


----------



## ww sunn (May 10, 2005)

Watcing parts of the races last night on RedBull tv was fantastic. The team of Rob Warner and Thomas Frischknect (sp?) was a rare treat, too. After following Frishy for so many years, it was really fun hearing him give commentary. His quote on the log section, "I **** my pants when I pre-rode that in training.)

Also, it's a whole new day in XC racing with multiple super gnarly downhill tech sections. The men did 6 laps with 3 gnarly tech sections per lap. That makes 18 distinct opportunities for disaster in one high-strung, super fast race. This sport sure ain't just about attacking the climbs anymore. But it makes for great tv spectating. Hopefully this can grow the sport without destroying the racers.

And I completely agree on Nino's tech abilities. Watching that guy float down those rocks and then absolutely blast through the bermed corner at the bottom was incredible. I couldn't get enough of watching that.

And 650B is going to explode after that win. And man it's going to be a great season!!!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

And talking about Nino's skills, I don't get tired of watching this Scott promo video of last year's race at Mt Ste Anne: Scott Launches New Spark and Dominates World Cup XCO Podium in Mont Sainte Anne. - Mountain Bike Videos - Extreme.com - Gives you the best high quality extreme sports video and all the latest news and events from the world of action sports.

This guy is awesome!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The riders find in annoying too.

I know before she found she was pregnant, Willow was going to race on a 26er all season. Primarily because she wanted to show that it was her that was not the bike. Kulhavy would have won of Huffy last year. The guys was in a different league.



The Bonz said:


> I also whole heartily agree with you, LMN!
> And as I said I am really interested in what the pro's ride and it does clearly play apart in performances. I am no technophobe, and as I said take far more interest in what the pro's use over what a journalist say's (not sure what america magazines are like but are's are a bit disinterested racing, a little bit fan boy magazines, so hard to take any recommendation too seriously).
> 
> It's the comments which read "29er wins world cup race", "or "Nino was able to go that fast because of 650B", that get me, no Jaroslav Kulhavy won on a 29er, Nino was able to go that fast because he has incredible bike handing skills, skills that can see him win DH enduros in beating the best enduro riders in the world.
> ...


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

LMN said:


> The riders find in annoying too.
> 
> I know before she found she was pregnant, Willow was going to race on a 26er all season. Primarily because she wanted to show that it was her that was not the bike. Kulhavy would have won of Huffy last year. The guys was in a different league.


They shouldn't find it too annoying; it's peoples reaction to what equipment they're riding that ultimately pays their paycheck.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Any predictions for this week?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

For predictions... the weather forecast has improved, it was only forecast to 4C for a high on Sunday with rain, now it will reach 8C and only have showers. Still only 6C for the start of the women's race.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

ryguy135 said:


> Any predictions for this week?


Hard to bet against the usual suspects... STEEP seems to be the word of the week. Women's field will likely still see the top climbers (Maya, Kika, maybe Irina?) and likely women such as Emily and Julie up there as well. Hope to see the US women in the top 15 again!!

It's been about a month since RSA, so will be interesting to see how the fitness has changed if there are people dropping off fitness or gaining.

Wonder if the nasty weather will hold out for a slick race?

Men's field, no idea!


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I haven't heard a thing about the trail yet. I usually turn to Cyclingnews.com and their coverage has been lacking on this one so far. Looks like a cold one though!


----------



## PierreV.E. (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, since I don't have 10 posts here, I can't post the link. But if you just type in google: houffalize mtb, you find the website and there is a video of the lap.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Course video


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

looks like a fun course. that last descent looks pretty hairy in the video!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Predictions:

Well Catharine is a fair bit faster then she was month ago. But everybody else should be too.
Women:
1. Catharine
2. Maja
3. Julie


Mens:
1. Absalon.
2. Nino
3. Hermida


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Apparently, a lot of rides are scrambling to find easier gears. Those climbs must be some kind of steep.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Quite a different course profile than 2010. This might be an advantage for MHP who has always been a torquey climber.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

LMN said:


> Predictions:
> 
> Well Catharine is a fair bit faster then she was month ago. But everybody else should be too.
> Women:
> ...


yeah...go ahead...pick against your wife...you will sleep with the dog for a couple of weeks...:nono::nono::nono:

I don't now much about the girls, but the rainbow jersey should be favored...for the guys...

Schurter
Absalon
Kulhavy

...in no particular order...

we should a have a pool or something going on...I have it in another forum for the NFL...its always fun...pick winners and tally the scores...no betting whatsoever...


----------



## Devincicx (Nov 20, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance and curiosity but whos LMN's wife?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Devincicx said:


> Excuse my ignorance and curiosity but whos LMN's wife?


Catharine Pendrel. She's pretty much 'awesome' personified.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Devincicx said:


> Excuse my ignorance and curiosity but whos LMN's wife?


pendrel


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

My Houf pics:
Pendrel
Kalentieva
Osl

Schurter
Absalon
Kulhavy


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm going to say Catherine, Maja, and Batty, for women. I think Batty's on top of her game this year.

For the men, Nino, Absalon, and Fontana.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

bholwell said:


> Catharine Pendrel. She's pretty much 'awesome' personified.


Nice!!!

Don't let her hear that though. Don't want it going to her head.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

carlostruco said:


> we should a have a pool or something going on...I have it in another forum for the NFL...its always fun...pick winners and tally the scores...no betting whatsoever...


I would have to abstain. I like to win, so I might end up betting against Catharine and then giving her food poisoning so she wouldn't win.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

any pick of the top three has to include Emily IMO. she traditionally starts the year slowly (heck Allison beat her at Fontana!) so if she picked up some speed after SA she is going to be a force!

my top three:

C-pen
Emily
Maja

Go CANADA!!!!

on the men's side... i don't really care. my only hope is a north american male can break the top 15. :thumbsup: oh, and I hope The Kid gets another great result.... so put him in any of the top three spots (The Kid = Burry)


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

LMN said:


> I would have to abstain. I like to win, so I might end up betting against Catharine and then giving her food poisoning so she wouldn't win.


I wouldn't pick against her...also, you have some insider info against us...that's not fair...

...and if I had to pick a sleeper, it would be Fontana...


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

carlostruco said:


> we should a have a pool or something going on...I have it in another forum for the NFL...its always fun...pick winners and tally the scores...no betting whatsoever...


I'm in. How's 3 points for getting the person and place right, 1 point for having someone in the top 3 right?

For me that'd be 
1. Catherine
2. Maja
3. Emily

and
1. Nino
2. Absalon
3. Fontana


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

LMN said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Don't let her hear that though. Don't want it going to her head.


Pffft! She's one of the most humble, possibly the most humble, pro athlete I've worked with. And I've worked with quite a few.

BTW, I hope to have some one-offs for the team, soon. Sorry we're already into the season.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

bholwell said:


> Pffft! She's one of the most humble, possibly the most humble, pro athlete I've worked with. And I've worked with quite a few.
> 
> BTW, I hope to have some one-offs for the team, soon. Sorry we're already into the season.


I have had the pleasure of chasing her around on a mountain bike for a day and I second your comments... though I have had nothing but the highest levels of genuine niceness from any of the Canadian racers I have spent any time with.

Also, these women absolutely freaking shred on a bicycle!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

bholwell said:


> Catharine Pendrel. She's pretty much 'awesome' personified.


Seriously. I had her sign my USA jersey in 2010. 

Maya
Kika
Julie

Absalon
Kulhavy
Schurter


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The XC Eliminator is on now

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Houffalize, Belgium


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm checking out of this thread until I have time to watch the Eliminator tomorrow...no spoilers!


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

What a badly thought out course (XCE), like kenta Gallagher, really disappointed they don't use some of the four cross track. Too much emphases on the uphill with little options for passing. Should be really good viewing but ruined a bit by the course.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

WOW! Great finals in the XCE


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Will they get more XCO front runners if they have less steep climbing in the XCE?

Funny, I had no problem picking the mens and womens winners ahead of time, but there was some great racing!

The fields are too shallow though IMO... racing didn't get really great till the end.


----------



## jcm01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, but whats the Eliminator?


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

> Will they get more XCO front runners if they have less steep climbing in the XCE?


Not sure, personally I think the format is really good and a great addition, just felt for most of the rounds it was all over by the first corner and sad that the downhill rarely came into play. Seems really sad that they didn't use the 4x course a bit more, since it was right there. Would have loved to see xc riders having to jump the doubles and work the pump track...and from a UK point of view would give a little more advantage go to kenta Gallagher and Tracey.
I would also like to see a proper start gate used, obviously give you know who, an even bigger advantage!

But as you say the winners where pretty ease to pick out.

Plus shame no Rob Warner this time, I know he's not everyones cup of tea but I like his enthusiasm.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> Will they get more XCO front runners if they have less steep climbing in the XCE?
> 
> Funny, I had no problem picking the mens and womens winners ahead of time, but there was some great racing!
> 
> The fields are too shallow though IMO... racing didn't get really great till the end.


The races are too short to attract the front runners. If each round was 4 minutes, then you would see more of the front runner competing.

Plus, with the Olympics this year the focus is on XCO. Next year you will see more front runner racing.

But just because someone is good at XCO doesn't mean they will be good at an Eliminator. Catharine would get destroyed.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

LMN said:


> The races are too short to attract the front runners. If each round was 4 minutes, then you would see more of the front runner competing.
> 
> Plus, with the Olympics this year the focus is on XCO. Next year you will see more front runner racing.
> 
> But just because someone is good at XCO doesn't mean they will be good at an Eliminator. Catharine would get destroyed.


Yeh...sorta like Schleck vs. Cavendish in a sprint..haha


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

I found very entertaining the Eliminator. 
And extremely pleasing seeing Lopes crushing the competition. He's awesome!

BTW, to add to the wheel size diameter, riders seem to have favoured the 26ers for the Eliminator. 
Could it be because its short and explosive?
Or, can it be linked to Houffalize's steep slopes. 
Two years ago Burry said that for steep courses like Houffalize and Offenburg he preferred the 26er.

And, about the predictions for sunday, I'd go canadian in women's, and, in men's, I'd like it to be a 2010 replay


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought it was cool to see some of the DH crowd really shaking it up in the later rounds. Entertaining, but once it got down to the final they couldn't compete with the climbers. Could've just been this course (didn't see last year at all). 

Definitely looked like a challenging event, but maybe need to be longer with more areas for DH to be as decisive as the climb.

Entertaining, but there weren't that many spectators visible. Still kinda cool. Much appreciation to Red Bull for the coverage.


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

Dunno. Seemed pretty boring to me. Nowhere to pass. I liked the steep short climbs but aside from instigating a crash it was pretty much over after that steep double-track pitch.

Olympic sport? Riight. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

O/B camera lap with the Wild Wolf Trek guys: 
W.C. Houffalize #2 - Training lap on Vimeo
Rider's comments only in spanish, but the footage is worth viewing.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Puxa! said:


> O/B camera lap with the Wild Wolf Trek guys:
> W.C. Houffalize #2 - Training lap on Vimeo
> Rider's comments only in spanish, but the footage is worth viewing.


Thanks

That is a sweet looking course.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Puxa! said:


> O/B camera lap with the Wild Wolf Trek guys:
> W.C. Houffalize #2 - Training lap on Vimeo
> Rider's comments only in spanish, but the footage is worth viewing.


Thanks!


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice video! I like that they used two cameras and spliced the footage so well!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They've left that short steep drop in the course, the one that is so nasty slick when it's wet, as it was in 2010.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Puxa! said:


> O/B camera lap with the Wild Wolf Trek guys:
> W.C. Houffalize #2 - Training lap on Vimeo
> Rider's comments only in spanish, but the footage is worth viewing.


Thank you. Looks like an interesting course, especially the back half.

Does anyone know the weather forecast for tomorrow?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

bholwell said:


> Thank you. Looks like an interesting course, especially the back half.
> 
> Does anyone know the weather forecast for tomorrow?


On the dry side of wet.

Catharine says any rain at all and she will be using beavers. Climbing grip is everything on this course.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Latest forecast... The weather looks exactly like the July 2007 Canadian Nationals at Mt.Washington. 5C and showers at the start of a race is going to be unpleasant.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just watched the XCO.Wow Lopes was explosive on his starts. I think the category has great potential and will just keep getting better as they figure out what kind of course works best.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Latest forecast... The weather looks exactly like the July 2007 Canadian Nationals at Mt.Washington. 5C and showers at the start of a race is going to be unpleasant.


Could be a good race for MHP. She is a lot better in the cold then she is in the heat (like in SA).


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

True enough, climbing and cold temps are her strong suits. 

This is the finish at the 2007 Nats and everyone was just as cold as they look in this photo.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

That elminator was a format looking for an audience. That is why I don't see how it will last. 
The UCI has jumped the shark seeking a television format for bike racing that attracts an audience. It's the other way around. Build an enthusiastic base and the television audience follows. BMX comes to mind.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

asphalt_jesus said:


> That elminator was a format looking for an audience. That is why I don't see how it will last.
> The UCI has jumped the shark seeking a television format for bike racing that attracts an audience. It's the other way around. Build an enthusiastic base and the television audience follows. BMX comes to mind.


I am not fan of the XCE myself. I think short track is a better event.

Actually what I think would be super cool is the MTB equivalent of the team sprint in XC skiing. Teams of two around a 1.5km loop. Riders alternate laps and do 4 laps each. In skiing it is a super cool event, because recovery is everything.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how the XCO racers who competed in this XCE event feel on Sunday, that's a lot of anaerobic output just two days before the XCO race.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> It will be interesting to see how the XCO racers who competed in this XCE event feel on Sunday, that's a lot of anaerobic output just two days before the XCO race.


That is what I thought watching it.

The only real big names that race in mens or women's were Eva and Annie. Both of them are preselected for the Olympics, they can afford to find out how it will effect them. I can guarantee if they don't race well you will not see many big names in the XCE for a while.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

LMN said:


> Actually what I think would be super cool is the MTB equivalent of the team sprint in XC skiing. Teams of two around a 1.5km loop. Riders alternate laps and do 4 laps each. In skiing it is a super cool event, because recovery is everything.


yeah, that would be! I did a snow bike race like that. 2 man teams, 4 laps each. It was super fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The XCE hold over 4X format of four rider heats won't fool the people who used to come out to watch 4X, it's not the same kind of excitement at all. XCO racing isn't supposed to be an adrenaline sport for the spectators like DH or 4X was, it doesn't really make sense to try to make it look like an extreme sport.

They televise golf, baseball and hours of _*poker*_ for cryin' out loud, and they're worried about trying to make XC mountain bike racing look like an adrenaline sport?

It does make you wonder how much influence Red Bull had on the creation of the XCE event. Were you around for the Red Bull citizen night XC race at Mont Sainte Anne at the World Champs? Quite a few injuries from riders missing the wood bridges and ramps, it just was a crazy idea, just for the sake of spectator excitement.

There was a recent article about changes to the Olympic course in London where they've added more rock gardens. What is the fascination with rock gardens? Sure they're easy to bring in, but how much harder would it be to buy and bury a bunch of tree stumps and root masses to make twisty single track sections and make more technical features that are less lethal when mistakes do happen.

New Haleigh Farms rock garden


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

rockyuphill said:


> What is the fascination with rock gardens? .


They needed something to make it appear more dramatic. That course is the new standard in clover-leaf, minimal climbing golf course for television mountain biking epic. Cyclocross diety Sven Nys has a chance on that course!

Note Houffalize's new course is supposed to be less climbing too. They are trying to make the racing closer and mountain-like at the same time. I get it, but I don't see how this grows viewership. Not participation in the sport mind you, viewership.

Do they ride around the Arenburg sector in Paris-Roubaix to make the racing closer? The Angliru (Vuelta) too steep? Why not just race on golf courses with a few fly-overs and call it 'mountain cross' That's the demographic they are pursuing anyway.

I'm not optimistic. What the UCI is doing is likely hardest on the riders.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

LMN said:


> That is what I thought watching it.
> 
> The only real big names that race in mens or women's were Eva and Annie. Both of them are preselected for the Olympics, they can afford to find out how it will effect them. I can guarantee if they don't race well you will not see many big names in the XCE for a while.


LMN, Fontana, Manuel Fumic and Naef all raced but Fontana and Fumic had mishaps in the first round. They are definitely "real big names", Fumic was 3rd and Fontana 9th and Naef 10th in S.A.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

1.6C for a start temp... :eekster:


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

1.6C!!!

Yuck.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

25 places covered by 1 minute out of the start loop. If you weren't on the front row in the first climb, you were running.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nobody has as bad of luck as Katerina. She always has mechanicals


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Without the live timing you'd have no idea what's going on, lots of changes in the first lap

UCI CM Live


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Lots of churn in the top 25.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The churn continues


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Top 20 covered by 4 minutes at the mid-lap interval on the 3rd lap


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

into the final lap


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that is a good way to start your day!


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

Catharine!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats to your wife! Very strong win!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, that was a tough mother of a course. Congrats to Catharine, Emily slid back but hung in there. MHP moves up in points and most important in starting position for Nove Mesto.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats, Catharine!!!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Terrible start set up fwiw..*

Great mens race too!

BUT: One thing I really don't like is the fact that you have no/little chance of success if you are not posted up near the front for the start.

Essentially, you are s.o.l before the race even starts, as you will be forced to walk your bike a number of times during lap 1 (bottlenecks galore!) while the race leaders continue to lay the smack down up front and create an even larger gap.

Other than that...awesome!

I might go buy a Redbull today to support the cause. Thanks Redbull...excellent work!:thumbsup:

The montage at the end with the cool song (no idea what it's called) was rad too!

Oh..and...congrats LMN and congrats to your stud-ette wife.:thumbsup:


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> Great mens race too!
> 
> BUT: One thing I really don't like is the fact that you have no/little chance of success if you are not posted up near the front for the start.
> 
> ...


In every world cup there is a bottle neck. Eventually the track gets narrow and the bottle neck occurs. Last year at worlds there was a crazy bottle neck at the 8 minute mark of the race, on this course it was at the 45 second mark. And to be fair a couple of guys did ride their way through field to top 10s.

Thanks BTW


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

I woke up early this morning and streamed it to the TV in the living room. I have to admit the quality from Red Bull is really good. Everything about the race was great, but I also wish they could lay the courses out to help avoid some of the bottle-necking early on. 

Congrats to Catharine on the win. I was also really impressed by Kabush finishing 11th starting where he did. Hopefully with a better starting position next round he can score a top ten. As an American it is great to see North Americans do well.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Watched the start loop of the Women's race again, the pack sure came to an abrupt halt. Someone in purple fell over just in front of MHP on the left edge of the course and then suddenly everyone was stopped.


----------



## north_of_us (Feb 10, 2006)

Julian really laid the power down on the last lap, im the boss today. Good to see some recognition for that weird 26 inch wheel size. Maybe it will catch on some day.

whats up with Kulhavy, sick? had trouble in cold weather? Even Kabush passed him at the end,good ride for K-bomb.


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> Great mens race too!
> 
> BUT: One thing I really don't like is the fact that you have no/little chance of success if you are not posted up near the front for the start.


Maybe not all the way to the top, but...
Ride of the day for me - *Sven Nys !!*
Start number 90, 33th place in the end...just amazing ride ! Shame for that flat in South Africa, it would be easier for him today.

I really, really hope he earns his olympic ticket.

P.S. I found interesting that Eva Lechner rides carbon Colnago 29er, yet Nys (lifetime contract with Colnago) is riding unbranded carbon 29er frame.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

north_of_us said:


> whats up with Kulhavy, sick? had trouble in cold weather? Even Kabush passed him at the end,good ride for K-bomb.


Super steep course, big guy on heavy bike, things are going be tough.

Plus it is still crazy early in the season. Last year the first world cup wasn't until April 23rd. Kulhavy was good there but it really wasn't until June that Kulhavy became the dominant rider.

Everybody is still a long ways off their top form. Anybody who is planning to do well at the Olympics will have their first peak for the May world cups.

It was a good ride for Kabush. Traditionally he struggles on course with super steep climbs. To ride that well on a course that doesn't suit him is impressive.


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

north_of_us said:


> Julian really laid the power down on the last lap, im the boss today. Good to see some recognition for that weird 26 inch wheel size. Maybe it will catch on some day.
> 
> whats up with Kulhavy, sick? had trouble in cold weather? Even Kabush passed him at the end,good ride for K-bomb.


Maybe is that famous "curse of the rainbow jersey" ?   
I mean, Hermida also had a crappy season wearing that thing.


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

> BUT: One thing I really don't like is the fact that you have no/little chance of success if you are not posted up near the front for the start.


Not a 100% true, look at Florian Vogel 6th at the finish from start number 62 and Jean-Christophe Peraud 8th after starting 37th.

But do know what you mean but unless you have a massive long starting fire road lap it's not really going to change especially as the races have got shorter. The course although amazing for spectators seemed a bit too crammed into one small space and IMO lost a little of what made Houffalize, Houffalize but then things move on and it would be amazing for those watching the race. Not a course I would like to ride/race though!

Two really good races, I wonder how many articles/posts will read "26 wins both men and womens world cup races" None I imagine, seemingly if you ride 26 then it's the rider otherwise less so!

But seriously two amazing rides from both Catharine Pendrel and Julien Absalon, so strong.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The Bonz said:


> Not a 100% true, look at Florian Vogel 6th at the finish from start number 62 and Jean-Christophe Peraud 8th after starting 37th.
> 
> But do know what you mean but unless you have a massive long starting fire road lap it's not really going to change especially as the races have got shorter. The course although amazing for spectators seemed a bit too crammed into one small space and IMO lost a little of what made Houffalize, Houffalize but then things move on and it would be amazing for those watching the race. Not a course I would like to ride/race though!
> 
> ...


A good rider can start at the back and still place well in a world cup. They will not finish as well as they would have if they started at the front but they can still place well. Last year at a world cup Burry broke his chain on the start loop. Fixed it and rode into the top 20. It was impressive.

I agree, it was not the classic Houffalize. But Houffalize has always been about the spectators, not the track.


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I think generally class always shines through, I think (might be wrong) last year Burry has a couple of shockers on the first lap and still managed to make his way through the field. Laim Killeen used to be good at that, like in both Olympics he's been to, sadly doesn't seem to be able to do that any more from a UK point of view. 
UK elite men's is a bit of a sad story, Liam at 29th was the only British rider in the top 90 riders, seems a long wait till the uk, see's it's riders at the front again...sorry a slight moan/nostalgia trip! At least Annie Last is flying the flag.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't think this is allowed.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Brandau's up against the fence, I wonder if Irmiger was crowding her into the legs on the fence. 

I was wondering about that crowd control fence at the start of the women's race as well, there's lots of opportunities to catch a wheel or a foot in the legs on the crowd fence, At MSA they use the sloped wood panel fence near the start/finish so there's nothing for riders to catch a wheel or pedal on. After the sloped wood they switch to snow fence at MSA


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Oddly enough I have a screen capture a couple of frames after that incident (about a fence length), not really obvious what was going on, but their bars are very close together.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

LMN said:


> Nobody has as bad of luck as Katerina. She always has mechanicals


There is a point at which you have to stop calling it bad luck and start looking at operator error.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow!
Pietermaritzburg was great, but Houffalize has been even better!
I watched the replays in the evening, because in the morning I was struggling with the muddiest race I've ever been to, and did not want to read/hear any info about WC that could spoil the thrill.
First of all, LMN, you must be very happy 
Catharine made the perfect race. Julie was very strong, and was a very thoug rival, but Cat managed to keep her in sight and finally leave her behind. And this was one of the toughest courses, in the climbing and in the descending. 
She got a very well deserved victory, CONGRATULATIONS!
In men's field, one of the best races in recent times, between two of the best descenders in the World Cup.Climbing was very important, almost capital, but seeing this two lads fighting each other in those downhills, was the best thing of the race. 
I'm happy for Julien finding the way of victory again, and for Hermida fighting his way to the top ten after a poor start, and having to stop to deflate a little bit his tires, to hard for yesterday's course.

I'm lookin forward for the race to be downloadable, it's one to be kept in my computer.
Next, Czech Republic!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

LMN said:


> I don't think this is allowed.
> 
> View attachment 689246


You mean those POC helmets, don't you? 

Nice picture gallery: http://www.zikliamatore.com/?page_id=3589
Those pics of the last twisty downhill show that it was really steep. 
In the live broadcast seemed steep, but the pics prove it :eekster:


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

rydbyk said:


> I might go buy a Redbull today to support the cause. Thanks Redbull...excellent work!:thumbsup:


Definitely! was great to hear Brian Lopes giving them a thanks on the xc commentary. They really have done an awful lot to support and promote mountain biking over the years..Nice one guys!


----------



## Bikegheek (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah it is awesome that redbull sponser such amazing events. Too bad their drinks are so unhealthy, otherwise I would be loading up on them weekly.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Bikegheek said:


> Yeah it is awesome that redbull sponser such amazing events. Too bad their drinks are so unhealthy, otherwise I would be loading up on them weekly.


true..very true. really, i do wish they made a product i liked.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Bikegheek said:


> Yeah it is awesome that redbull sponser such amazing events. Too bad their drinks are so unhealthy, otherwise I would be loading up on them weekly.


Why are they unhealthy?


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Rivet said:


> Why are they unhealthy?


I think "studies" have been inconclusive. I just know it jacks with MY system much more so than any coffee I have ever consumed.

.02


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

What happened to Adam Craig at Houffalize? He finished a lap down. Seems like he has had a hard time coming back to top XC form from his knee injury a couple years ago.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

This is the first year I've watched the XC world cup, though and I have to say, I'm really enjoying it a lot. Highlights from Houffalize:-

- That guy "tripping up" on the 2nd climb on the XC eliminator and remaining attached by one pedal - completely blocking the two riders behind him and letting the leader get clean away...quite comical (not for those behind him, I'm sure!)
- That *sweet* passing move by the female rider on the last corner of the XC eliminator. Beautifully executed.
- A later female rider in the eliminator trying the same move on Annie Last, who held her line / shut the door on her (depending on your point of view) resulting in the rival her clipping her bars on the inside post and crashing.
- The sheer speed and explosive power of Brian Lopes out of the start gate on the XC eliminator - Holy Cow!!!
- Marco Fontana's awesome foot plant on the padding at the bottom of one of the short steep sections. Ace.
- Manuel Fumic styling up the jumps on the downhill back straight.
- Nino Schurter suddenly pulling a new line out of the bag on the steep downhill switchbacks.
- Watching the leaders of the men's field start, shoot along the tarmac straight and then absolutely _rocket_ up that first climb. Incredible.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> What happened to Adam Craig at Houffalize? He finished a lap down. Seems like he has had a hard time coming back to top XC form from his knee injury a couple years ago.


Adam has been sick for a few weeks......


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

New video from the Wild Wolf guys: W.C. Houffalize by Wild Wolf Trek Pro Racing on Vimeo
Again, in spanish only, but great action images to enjoy.

And, look at this picture









Can you spot Nino's shortcut?
It looks scary, and the guy's got guts to do it in the battle for the 1st place...


----------



## speeken (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the vid, thanks for posting... I do see Nino's line, although in that shot there is a Tri-pod in the way. That Wild Wolf kit is cool!


----------



## newtrailhead (Feb 21, 2010)

On the first lap of the race, there was a photog and even some tape in his way, he did not take that line. It was gone for the other laps. 

If you look at the top of that section, further to the left, right through the middle, there looks like a better line, instead of going down the line on the right beside the banners. You would have hooked back in right where the guy in the green shorts is. But it is hard to tell how rough / steep / or loose that is, but there is obviously a line there. You could have more trail too. Cool view of that section.


----------



## jcm01 (Oct 23, 2011)

newtrailhead said:


> If you look at the top of that section, further to the left, right through the middle, there looks like a better line, instead of going down the line on the right beside the banners. You would have hooked back in right where the guy in the green shorts is. But it is hard to tell how rough / steep / or loose that is, but there is obviously a line there. You could have more trail too. Cool view of that section.


Yep. I wondered about that line too. Man, that is a cool pic. Just looking at it makes me want to go ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

From the first switchback(just where Peraud is about to get)we can see 4 different lines. 
It seems that during training a lot of lines were tried...


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Interesting data: http://www.universalbikeracing.com/upload/resultats/42332_XCO_ME_Analysis-989891339.pdf

Very consistent pace from the frenchman.
He's definitely from out of this world...


----------



## speeken (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, Julien ran the fastest opening lap and held the fastest final lap! 

Will be exciting to see if this trend holds for his form in the upcoming events? Could be an epic battle this season.


----------



## jcm01 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm surprised how consistent everyone's lap times are. Even guys that finished further back, rode pretty consistent lap times. Maybe I should pace myself better when I race because my lap times definitively fall off a bit each lap...hmmm


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

jcm01 said:


> I'm surprised how consistent everyone's lap times are. Even guys that finished further back, rode pretty consistent lap times. Maybe I should pace myself better when I race because my lap times definitively fall off a bit each lap...hmmm


Yeah, that's amazing how consistent they are. For example, with Fumic, from watching, I had assumed that he sprinted the first lap, in the lead for a while and then tired gradually, dropping back to 5th but in fact all his times are *very* tight after the start loop. Cripes! Absalon is super impressive pulling that 15:22 on the last lap!


----------



## jcm01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Question is are you faster pacing yourself and riding consistent laps, or going more all out and then fading a bit. Seems to me that the later might be the case but since the pros do the former, I guess I have it wrong.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nice video... makes want to ride also


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

Anybody else here thinks that Nino should of kept his line secret until the last lap? I think that was a tactical mistake.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

jcm01 said:


> Question is are you faster pacing yourself and riding consistent laps, or going more all out and then fading a bit. Seems to me that the later might be the case but since the pros do the former, I guess I have it wrong.


The pacing strategy depends on the race.

At a mens world cup usually the 1st lap or start lap is really fast to force a separation. Once the separation forms and there is groups, the pace is controlled until last lap when everybody attacks.

In the women's field the races tend to play out differently. The races start out fast and then stay that way. This is primarily because both Catharine and Julie like to force the pace early in a race. You tend to see laps gradually getting slower as the race progresses. With usually the fastest last lap coming from someone other than the winner.

Interestingly, last year when Kulhavy was dominating by riding off the front early, you say gradually slowing laps.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

team_wee said:


> Anybody else here thinks that Nino should of kept his line secret until the last lap? I think that was a tactical mistake.


Definately.

If he had saved it for the second last lap and used it to launch an attack, the race may have played out differently.


----------



## Clinter (Apr 1, 2005)

team_wee said:


> Anybody else here thinks that Nino should of kept his line secret until the last lap? I think that was a tactical mistake.


Perhaps. Not sure if it would have made a difference or not. Absalon was on his game. He ran away with it at the end. However, I did think Nino was going to mount the attack starting with that downhill section.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

A lot of the reason Absalon poured it on so hard last lap was because he knew Nino could get him at that downhill if they stayed close. I think Team Wee is right, if he'd saved it for the last lap, Absalon probably wouldn't have tried so hard early in the last lap to build the gap he did. Then on that descent, if they were close, Nino could have busted out that line and gotten him.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Clinter said:


> Perhaps. Not sure if it would have made a difference or not. Absalon was on his game. He ran away with it at the end. However, I did think Nino was going to mount the attack starting with that downhill section.


The interesting part is Absalon's decisive gap was formed because Nino made a mistake on a descent. The two bike lengths that he lost was the difference between keeping the wheel and not keeping the wheel.

I am sure the mistake was because Nino was on the rivet going into the descent, but once again a race was decided by a downhill.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Girls in action!: XC-O Highlights Women - Houffalize MTB World Cup 2012 - YouTube
And then, the guys had their fun too: Highlights 2012 UCI Mountain Bike XCO Men - Houffalize - YouTube


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

And more team videos.
Specialized: 2012 XC World Cup 1 - Houffalize - YouTube
And Merida: Multivan Merida Biking Team 2012: World Cup Houffalize - YouTube
I like the Merida's more than Spec's, because it shows more behind the barriers things, and the riders seem to be more relaxed in front of the cameras. 
Anyway, great action in both.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Puxa! said:


> New video from the Wild Wolf guys: W.C. Houffalize by Wild Wolf Trek Pro Racing on Vimeo
> Again, in spanish only, but great action images to enjoy.


I met one of those guys down in Mexico a few weeks ago...pretty cool dude...and the kit looks better in person...


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

LMN said:


> The interesting part is Absalon's decisive gap was formed because Nino made a mistake on a descent. The two bike lengths that he lost was the difference between keeping the wheel and not keeping the wheel.
> 
> I am sure the mistake was because Nino was on the rivet going into the descent, but once again a race was decided by a downhill.


Nino made a mistake on the descent because he was pushed beyond his limts on the hill and could not gather his composure.
That mistake did not cost him more that 2 seconds, and again - it was ascent related, even if it happened on the descent.

Did we watch the same race? Absalon destroyed him on the uphill, made a HUGE gap in only 1.5 kilometer of ascent. He broke him on the hill (and would have broken him either way - it was clearly his race to win), no 2-second line saver in the finish can fix this, and Absalon even took the regular line in the final lap.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

If you want a new ride on the track, come aboard with Rabobank-Giant
XCO Track Worldcup 2012 #2 Houffalize - YouTube

I'd like to give a try at this course.


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

Goran_injo said:


> Nino made a mistake on the descent because he was pushed beyond his limts on the hill and could not gather his composure.
> That mistake did not cost him more that 2 seconds, and again - it was ascent related, even if it happened on the descent.
> 
> Did we watch the same race? Absalon destroyed him on the uphill, made a HUGE gap in only 1.5 kilometer of ascent. He broke him on the hill (and would have broken him either way - it was clearly his race to win), no 2-second line saver in the finish can fix this, and Absalon even took the regular line in the final lap.





ryguy135 said:


> A lot of the reason Absalon poured it on so hard last lap was because he knew Nino could get him at that downhill if they stayed close. I think Team Wee is right, if he'd saved it for the last lap, Absalon probably wouldn't have tried so hard early in the last lap to build the gap he did. Then on that descent, if they were close, Nino could have busted out that line and gotten him.


I agree with ryguy, this is what happened I think. Nino's last lap was by far his slowest, he cracked at the end... then again it's hard to say for sure. Was a cool race to watch and makes for fun internet thread discussions!


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Absalon & Nino*

It is interesting that we can come a way with different opinions on the race. Absalon would pull away on the climbs and lose ground on the downhill to Nino for most of the race. Towards the end of the race it looked like Absalon still had plenty of gas in the tank and Nino was tapped out. This is why Absalon got the big gap. I don't think any special line was going to save Nino, since Absalon looked too strong. Either way it was a great race.


----------



## jmal (Jul 16, 2009)

ryguy135 said:


> A lot of the reason Absalon poured it on so hard last lap was because he knew Nino could get him at that downhill if they stayed close. I think Team Wee is right, if he'd saved it for the last lap, Absalon probably wouldn't have tried so hard early in the last lap to build the gap he did. Then on that descent, if they were close, Nino could have busted out that line and gotten him.


I think the reason Absalon poured it on is that he knows how to win races. I don't think he would have played it safe and stuck close to Schurter, line or no line. He was going for the win and took a decisive measure to achieve it.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

+1 on Jmal.

Absalon played the underdog on both uphill and downhill sections all race. If bets were on, all would be on Nino. He never would have waited for a downhill section to decide a race, if you have the legs, you go for it where you know can make a mense.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Interesting couple of accounts of what happens when things go wrong on some of the enhanced technical sections

Krista Park's Long Road To Recovery | 2012 World Cup #2 Houffalize, Belgium | CyclingDirt | CyclingDirt

Life as a bike jockey: Are you in or are you out?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Interesting couple of accounts of what happens when things go wrong on some of the enhanced technical sections
> 
> Krista Park's Long Road To Recovery | 2012 World Cup #2 Houffalize, Belgium | CyclingDirt | CyclingDirt
> 
> Life as a bike jockey: Are you in or are you out?


South Africa was tough on people. It wasn't so much that the course was super hard, it was that it was technically challenging really early in year. A lot people in northern climates (where trails are covered by snow) did their first mountain bike ride of the year in South Africa. Coming into drops and gap jumps just when your technical skills are super rusty can be rather exciting.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah, XC mountain biking is all about bruises and cuts and scrapes, and the occasional broken wrist or collarbone, but I get a bit concerned when manmade tech features in a XC race start to generate really serious injuries. That's a big penalty to pay for a mistake, it's one thing to lose places in a race because of skill levels, but some of these injuries could be season enders.

It's the sort of thing that happens here on the North Shore all the time when people are riding above their tech skill level, 'cause very few XC riders are this good.


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

That's what is getting me interested in XC now. The courses are finally more MTB than road. I say keep it up! If it gets to bad or get to many complaints, they should just build alternate lines and let the best MOUNTAIN BIKER WIN!


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

I really enjoy watching these technical courses too, though really as skill seperaters rather than for the spectacle of something being big or dangerous (I'm glad to see there are chicken runs on the big stuff). For that reason I'm wondering why we don't see more technical climbs? Steep rooty / rocky climbs would be a real test of Mtb skill but they don't seem to have them in the UCI courses (or not that I've seen on TV so far this year anyway)


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

+1 for more technical and crazy courses.

if the riders can't handle it then they can always come race in the US where our courses are mostly fire road with zero real challenges.

btw... i will still say the same thing if my wife is racing on them. if you want to draw money you gotta take risks! it makes for better coverage and more excitement. nobody wants to see the skinny people pedal hard uphill, they want to see them smash their face on the ground when they mess up.

depending on your own personal investment, it is sad but true!


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

whybotherme said:


> +1 for more technical and crazy courses.
> 
> ...nobody wants to see the skinny people pedal hard uphill, they want to see them smash their face on the ground when they mess up.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

Climbing a 20% at 9.3 km/h does not make for awesome viewing. The average Homer Simpson just can't relate to that. Crashing into logs and rocks? Yep, that's entertainment...


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

whybotherme said:


> if the riders can't handle it then they can always come race in the US where our courses are mostly fire road with zero real challenges.


You clearly don't race the same trails I do!


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

ryguy135 said:


> You clearly don't race the same trails I do!


you race courses that look like South Africa's course in the USA? where? when? maybe i can make it out to one. would love to race on something that has some decent features to slow down the climbers. are these USAC sanctioned?


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

whybotherme said:


> you race courses that look like South Africa's course in the USA? where? when? maybe i can make it out to one. would love to race on something that has some decent features to slow down the climbers. are these USAC sanctioned?


South Africa looked pretty easy overall compared to the trail I raced Sunday. Come to the Tour De Lizard in Ark City Kansas (yes, Kansas) September 9th if you want to race on a trail that will eat you up. 1500 feet of climbing per 8 mile lap, rocky as all hell, drops that are in no way IMBA approved, and yes, USAC sanctioned. Great thing about racing in Oklahoma and Kansas is there are no fire roads or double track to speak of. Just a lot of rocks, and if there aren't rocks, there's awesome flowy singletrack.


----------



## iwanttolookatpics (Jun 5, 2006)

ryguy135 said:


> South Africa looked pretty easy overall compared to the trail I raced Sunday.


You're forgetting the fact that watching a live feed absolutely does not convey how technical a track is.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

iwanttolookatpics said:


> You're forgetting the fact that watching a live feed absolutely does not convey how technical a track is.


agreed. even when I have my gopro on local trails, rocky tech sections dont look like much. You gotta be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

iwanttolookatpics said:


> You're forgetting the fact that watching a live feed absolutely does not convey how technical a track is.


I wasn't trying to take anything away from the South Africa track. That looked like a freakin sweet trail and is everything a XC trail should be. Fast enough to make things interesting yet with some gnarley tech sections. The difference between that trail and a lot of the ones around here is that one has the tech sections spaced out every quarter mile, but in between the trail (at least appears to be) fast and flowy. The world cup XC trails tend to omit long rocky climbs and tend to make the flat sections fairly smooth to keep the action interesting. There's a big difference between that style of trail and one that is rocky the entire time and prevents you from ever really getting above 10 mph. But that kind of trail would be no fun to watch races on.

All I originally meant was that I am yet to do a race where the trail is what whybotherme described - "fire road with zero real challenges.":thumbsup:


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

ryguy135 said:


> I wasn't trying to take anything away from the South Africa track. That looked like a freakin sweet trail and is everything a XC trail should be. Fast enough to make things interesting yet with some gnarley tech sections. The difference between that trail and a lot of the ones around here is that one has the tech sections spaced out every quarter mile, but in between the trail (at least appears to be) fast and flowy. :


Appears is the key thing.

Camera's do a poor job of showing the true nature of a course. I know when ever I go and ride a course that I have watched on TV I always surprised on how different it is then what I thought it was.

But you do have a point. The "technical features" that have been added to world cups have actually tilted the balance away from strong technical riders. Steep drop ins and rock gardens have replaced long single track descents where a strong technical rider could get a 5 or 10 second gap.

Really a gap jump or drop is either ridden or not ridden. Those who riding it generally ride it at the same speed.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Wellll... it's Nove Mesto Na Morave (I had to copy that from the UCI page) time.

Predictions?

I see that Kathrin Stirnemann is out for Eliminator to focus on XC. Is this going to be true for more? Is that showing live on Red Bull TV tomorrow? Hopefully they coordinator so it's post-Giro


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

My predictions:

Women:
Catherine
Julie
Pauline

Men:
Kulhavy
Schurter
Absalon


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

miss rides a lot said:


> Wellll... it's Nove Mesto Na Morave (I had to copy that from the UCI page) time.
> 
> Predictions?
> 
> I see that Kathrin Stirnemann is out for Eliminator to focus on XC. Is this going to be true for more? Is that showing live on Red Bull TV tomorrow? Hopefully they coordinator so it's post-Giro


Yes, it's going to be live in Red Bull: Red Bull TV Live
And depending on the time Giro broadcasting starts in the States, there shouldn't be a problem, because XC races will be over when Giro starts.

I won't be able to watch either, cause I'll be working, probably will be able to watch a couple of laps of women's XC. Won't show up here, to avoid spoilers


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Nove Mesto, Czech Republic

1:10AM on the west coast... :skep:


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Nove Mesto, Czech Republic
> 
> 1:10AM on the west coast... :skep:


I'll catch the replay :thumbsup:

Hard to go wrong with a podium made up of Kika, Bresset, and maybe even Katerina ("home" course!).

For men, I'm sure Kulhavy wants to take the win, and Schurter up there as well.

Will a USA woman take a top-10? North American man in the top-20? Kabush seems to be going super well!


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

ryguy135 said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Women:
> Catherine
> ...


my pick as well


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

also live on extreme 
on UCI MTB World Cup 2012 XCO 3 -Men Cross Country Nove Mesto - Mountain Bike Events - Extreme.com - Gives you the best high quality extreme sports video and all the latest news and events from the world of action sports.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

We will finally get an idea of what everybody has this season in this next world cup block. Just about everybody should be going pretty good for these world cups. Nobody is training through them. There will probably be a couple of tired legs this weekend but next weekend everybody will be sharp.

Women: Catharine is faster then she was a coupe of weeks ago, but so is everybody else. The course has a ton of climbing, over 200m every 4.5km. I think the podium will be contain Catharine, Maja, Dahle, Premont, and Süss.

Men: Hard call. I don't think Kulhavy is going to be on the podium, he has not looked good the past couple of weeks. Doesn't appear to be the rider he was last year. Podium: Absalon, Nino, Milatz, Vogel, Hermida.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Nove Mesto picks,
Men
Schurter
Absalon
Hermida

Women
Pendrel
Maja
Bresset


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

another winter race... 4C forecast for the race start


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

For those of us who cannot ride the course in the real life, a virtual lap 
World cup Nove Mesto Na Morave (Czech Republic) - Training lap on Vimeo

Thanks again to the Wild Wolf-Trek people!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Puxa! said:


> For those of us who cannot ride the course in the real life, a virtual lap
> World cup Nove Mesto Na Morave (Czech Republic) - Training lap on Vimeo
> 
> Thanks again to the Wild Wolf-Trek people!


The chest mount camera makes that quite a challenge to watch, a helmet mount would have been less nauseous. :crazy: The rear shot is quite good.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

I've seen chest mount videos and aren't as shaky as this. Probably the rider had the harness a bit loose, thus allowing the camera to "dance". It's weird because the rear camera, which I suspect is placed on the seatpost does not shake that much. 
But, to compare, a good onboard lap with a helmet mount: Milka Superior Nove Mesto Recon - YouTube


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice effort from Catharine!!
Three Canadian's in the top 10 is good to see; and two in the top 5 of the final standings.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That was a fast paced race, I wonder how that will affect the speed in next week's race in La Bresse. Obviously no team orders at Luna, that was every girl for themselves in the last lap.  Important for MHP, she finished ahead of Emily by 45 seconds in an Olympic qualifier. Top 10 riders covered by 2:56 is a fast race.

MHP moves up from 19th to 13th in WC rankings with this finish. Emily moves from 4th to 5th. Catharine remains in 2nd.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Interesting race. 

Both Catharine and Georgia paid for their poor starts. I think those two were consistently the quickest in the field. They just used too much early in the race.

Georgia appeared to have really good legs. I think she was the strongest climber in the race, but is a bit off the other girls technically.


----------



## Devincicx (Nov 20, 2011)

anybody else thinks Kulhavy appeared slow on the downhill sections? He always managed to close the gaps, surely the leaders must have slowed a few times but Kulhavy must have burnt a few matches there.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Interesting to see the lap time analysis. It sure shows why the lead group of 8 spread out from a 19 second group to a 90 second group on the last lap.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Some of the interviews are up...

2012 Nove Mesto World Cup - Catharine Pendrel Interview - YouTube

2012 Nove Mesto World Cup - Marie-Helene Premont Interview (English) - YouTube


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Devincicx said:


> anybody else thinks Kulhavy appeared slow on the downhill sections? He always managed to close the gaps, surely the leaders must have slowed a few times but Kulhavy must have burnt a few matches there.


He is always slower than Schurter on the descents.


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

Devincicx said:


> anybody else thinks Kulhavy appeared slow on the downhill sections? He always managed to close the gaps, surely the leaders must have slowed a few times but Kulhavy must have burnt a few matches there.


I guess but I think to a degree everyone has to with Nino leading if you don't your no longer in the race. Plus think for Kulhavy it's not really an issue, he's much stronger on the flat than most so think closing the gaps isn't too much of a problem for him. Like at last years world champs, I know Kulhavy was on super form then, but Schurter got a gap on almost every downhill but 2 seconds on the flat there was Kulhavy again.

On a slightly unrelated note loved that Manuel Fumic raced in baggies, have nothing against lycra at all but was pretty cool. I like that the cannondale boys are injecting a bit of "cool" back into xc which has been missing for quite some time. I also like Ralph Naef crossing up on every lap on the BMX section even if he was on the limit for most of the race.

Such a good race for both men and women.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Agreed on enjoying Fumic wearing baggies. And Fontana giving Naef some props for a good race while crossing the finish line. It seems like that Cannondale Factory duo of Fumic and Fontana seem to enjoy their jobs the most on the WC circuit.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

Ha ha Yes...Those two make such a great double act. They are bringing a lot of fun to the racing.



















*Fumic on his baggies:
*
After I received so much feedback about wearing the baggies, I just wanted to give you a quick explanation, why i ride them. I hope you find the answers to all your questions.

Small World Premiere - Fumic races World Cup in Nove Mesto in baggy shorts.

It was a plan of mine for a while already and i felt Nove Mesto is the place to do it. It is a new venue, with a new school course and with that to me it is the place for new things! 
I discussed it with the team for long and we tried several things over the last months.
Using them ones does not mean i will use them all the time from now.

Its not that I want to copy downhillers or freeriders. Not at all. I just think it fits super well to the modern sport of XC Mountainbiking. Fast, sporty, technical and stylish. There are no disadvantages to me. I use the baggies every day in training for 2 years already. 
To be really honest i think that at least 80% off all bikers and lady bikers, would lfeel way more comfortable riding in baggies than in lycra. So why not ride them on the highest level of our sport: XCO World Cup Racing.

Lycra has a long history in Mountainbiking and cycling in general and i was part of this over the last years. The sport changed and so did I. So why not change what we wear?

For all the critics. Yes i had my worst World Cup result this season in baggies, but this does not mean anything to me. Did you ever have a bad day? I did in Nove Mesto, and i hope for a better day in La Bresse. My legs are there and i am riding more consistent than ever before. I will bring those baggies to the podium. Promised!

rockn roll 
mani


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

jimification said:


> Ha ha Yes...Those two make such a great double act. They are bringing a lot of fun to the racing.


I love that guy



jimification said:


> *Fumic on his baggies:
> *
> After I received so much feedback about wearing the baggies, I just wanted to give you a quick explanation, why i ride them. I hope you find the answers to all your questions.
> 
> ...


Mani, if it works for you that's great, but I always end up with something I call ball soup when I wear baggies.
Maybe I'm just not going fast enough (probably)?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Apparently there was 2" of snow on the cars in La Bresse this morning and it was raining. It looks like rain in the forecast for the races Sunday.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yuck about La Bresse...

Finally finished the Women's race Monday night and watched the men's with my eyes crossed on the trainer this morning. Great race. Trail was kind of blah compared to the the chaos on the hill at Houfalize and the gnarly sections at South Africa, but it was cool watching the packs that developed for both races. I wonder if Absalon will be able to get back on the horse for next week. Burry sure had a great race, I know I tend to underestimate the guy way too often.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

ryguy135 said:


> Yuck about La Bresse...
> 
> Finally finished the Women's race Monday night and watched the men's with my eyes crossed on the trainer this morning. Great race. Trail was kind of blah compared to the the chaos on the hill at Houfalize and the gnarly sections at South Africa, but it was cool watching the packs that developed for both races. I wonder if Absalon will be able to get back on the horse for next week. Burry sure had a great race, I know I tend to underestimate the guy way too often.


Absalon was sick with food poisoning.

Catharine really like the course in La Bresse. There is rocks, roots, and some steep long climbs. Super fun, even in the snow.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

LMN said:


> Absalon was sick with food poisoning.
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's what he said in the interview after he dropped out. Probably a good call on his part to help him better prepare for next week.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

LMN said:


> Catharine really like the course in La Bresse. There is rocks, roots, and some steep long climbs. Super fun, even in the snow.


Sounds like Mont Sainte Anne, MHP ought to do well, especially if it's wet and rainy (or snowy).

LMN, what do you make out of Julie Bresset's lap times in Nove Mesto? She shaved over 20 seconds off her best lap time on that last lap. Where the heck is she storing that much reserve horsepower?


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

LMN said:


> Catharine really like the course in La Bresse. There is rocks, roots, and some steep long climbs. Super fun, even in the snow.


Watch out for that course in La Bresse!
It's a very classic course, kind of old school, more natural than the previous ones this year.
Have a look: track photo


























And an on board lap:
La Bresse XCO Track 12 - YouTube

I absolutely love this course, it's more like the terrain I use to ride, and seems to lead to entertaining races, very hard fought.
And with the wheather forecast, we can expect for really hard races. 
Absalon knows it very well, it's his playground, so he'd be my pick for this race, along with the usual names this year.
In the women's race, the terrain and meteo point to canadian girls to be at the top, with permission from Bresset, who looks like she goes easy anytime, anywhere.
This is going to be a race to watch!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

some more comments on Nove Mesto, psyched to see Naef back on the podium! He seems like he has been struggling to get back to the pointy end of the race with his back problems and he is another one of the characters that brings great vibes to the sport. 
photo off of cyclingnews.com









And props to Max Plaxton for finally GETTING IT DONE in a World Cup! Highest place North American. Colt from cyclingdirt better do a little makeup segment in the next "The Dirt" episode since he trashtalked Max before!

And since I'm also a cyclocross junkie, I thought it was interesting to see the King of Cross Sven Nys looking like he turned himself inside out trying to make the Belgian Olympic team for MTB. This guy seems like he crushes cross races day in and day out and I don't even think I've seen a picture of him looking tired before. He looks like he left it all out there in Czech.
photo off cyclingnews.com









For my Le Bresse picks:
Men
Absalon
Kulhavy
Schurter

Women
Bresset
Gould
Maja


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Sounds like Mont Sainte Anne, MHP ought to do well, especially if it's wet and rainy (or snowy).
> 
> LMN, what do you make out of Julie Bresset's lap times in Nove Mesto? She shaved over 20 seconds off her best lap time on that last lap. Where the heck is she storing that much reserve horsepower?


That is the way Julie likes to race. Her preferred tactic is to start out hard, slow down in the middle, then finish hard. With Catharine's poor start, Julie's tactic worked perfect. The race was fast at the start really slow in the middle, and quick at the end. Exactly what Julie likes to see.

The reason why you haven't seen Julie race like that at other races is because Catharine keeps the pace really high through the start and middle of the race. Unfortunately Catharine used her pace to ride through traffic instead of forcing the pace up front.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Lot's of paved sections through town. I wonder how many riders they'll have to fish out of the creek along that retaining wall singletrack from passing efforts gone wrong. 

That's going to be challenging in the wet.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

LMN, this one's for you


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Lot's of paved sections through town. I wonder how many riders they'll have to fish out of the creek along that retaining wall singletrack from passing efforts gone wrong.
> 
> That's going to be challenging in the wet.


Exactly my thoughts when I saw the video. 
That wet grass looks tricky


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

ewarnerusa said:


> And since I'm also a cyclocross junkie, I thought it was interesting to see the King of Cross Sven Nys looking like he turned himself inside out trying to make the Belgian Olympic team for MTB. This guy seems like he crushes cross races day in and day out and I don't even think I've seen a picture of him looking tired before. He looks like he left it all out there in Czech.
> photo off cyclingnews.com


I'm also watching Sven's quest and I'm pretty certain if he hadn't flatted in South Africa and abandoned, 
Olympic ticket would be in his pocket already.
But, he's getting closer - 23th in Nove Mesto...
Let's hope he gets that 16th place in La Bresse !!

On the side note, it's interested that only few people from the WC field are using gripshifters again on their bikes. 
Here's some pictures from Houffalize and Nove Mesto:

MTB-NEWS.DE

and I can spot only Gunn-Rita (Houffalize, triggers again in Nove Mesto), Katrin Leumann, Elizabeth Osl, Kulhavy and Ralph Naef using gripshifters.


----------



## Devincicx (Nov 20, 2011)

AWesome course in la Bresse!

Quite a lot of climbing and tight switchbacks!


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting course! Looks like some fun. Tight singletrack and switchbacks throughout.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The weather is looking better for Sunday.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Onboard lap, La Bresse
WC La Bresse - Training lap on Vimeo
I'm loving that course!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Definitely, Catriel should mount the cam on his helmet. 
Good vid anyway.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there a place to watch any of these races online for free? I would like to watch the older races but having trouble finding them. Does anybody upload to YouTube or Vimeo for those of us that don't get to watch them on the network?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

DavidR1 said:


> Is there a place to watch any of these races online for free? I would like to watch the older races but having trouble finding them. Does anybody upload to YouTube or Vimeo for those of us that don't get to watch them on the network?


The live races and older races are archived "on demand" here, just use the calendar to find the events.

Red Bull TV Live


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> The live races and older races are archived "on demand" here, just use the calendar to find the events.
> 
> Red Bull TV Live


That is cool, but does anybody have links to YouTube or Vimeo? Or does anybody know how to get Red Bull TV to work on my Apple TV? Thanks.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

DavidR1 said:


> That is cool, but does anybody have links to YouTube or Vimeo? Or does anybody know how to get Red Bull TV to work on my Apple TV? Thanks.


You should be able to watch the Red Bull TV stuff in any web browser.

Youtube only has hilights

ucichannel - YouTube


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Website isnt working on my galaxcy tab. On the redbulltv app it just has hilights. Old ones

Kinda frustraring


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Man the Eliminator today was actually fun to watch. Those stairs we're pretty extreme for a XC bike at sprint speed. Sucks Lopes had such a lousy start.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

ryguy135 said:


> Man the Eliminator today was actually fun to watch. Those stairs we're pretty extreme for a XC bike at sprint speed. Sucks Lopes had such a lousy start.


Lopes had some smart observations about XCE

2012 La Bresse World Cup Brian Lopes Interview - YouTube


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

machine4321 said:


> Website isnt working on my galaxcy tab. On the redbulltv app it just has hilights. Old ones
> 
> Kinda frustraring


On a regular computer web browser the full length replays are there. Likely big enough to kill most mobile phone data plans at 90+ minutes each

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Nove Mesto, Czech Republic

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Nove Mesto, Czech Republic

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Houffalize, Belgium

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Houffalize, Belgium

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Pietermaritzburg, South Africa

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Pietermaritzburg, South Africa


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks. I will have to watch them on the comp. Must be a copyright issue with mobile devices.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

DavidR1 said:


> Is there a place to watch any of these races online for free? I would like to watch the older races but having trouble finding them. Does anybody upload to YouTube or Vimeo for those of us that don't get to watch them on the network?


Alternative to RedBullTV, for older races, and cycling stuff, you can try this site: 
CyclingTorrents.nl V.2.0.0 :: Login
Tons of races to watch, it's a hard disk killer


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Lopes had some smart observations about XCE
> 
> 2012 La Bresse World Cup Brian Lopes Interview - YouTube


True, some valid points, specially the non off road course. Was fun to watch, although pretty dangerous.
Not surprisingly, XC top names did not show up for the Eliminator.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Course tour with Manuel Fumic:
http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/holy-****-video/1331574558371/uci-la-bresse-xco-trackexplanation
The more I see this course, the more I like it.
One and a half hour, and races will start. 
Can't wait!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Rain over night but sunny at the start

Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - La Bresse, France


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Did they just say Nino's out for the day?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Catharine has her climbing legs. Descending, not so much.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Catharine's doing great on the climbs. Looks like she's trying to get enough of a lead to hold on to it for this upcoming descent.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

...that just made things interesting! Ouch!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Catharine is getting tired. Last lap moves are never strength. This is Katerina's race to win.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Gunn-Rita FTW. Wow. Who'd have thunk it. As Rob Warner was saying, she must be the first mom to win a World Cup MTB race. 

It looked like Nash was exhausted on that last lap, and maybe a bit punch drunk from the crash where she laid her helmet down on those rocks. 

And Emily finishes 9th and MHP down in 21st, I think that put the final crush on MHP's Olympic team hopes. :sad:


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

that was an "unbelievable" performance


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Winning today should come with an asterisk. Nino's missing, Fontana and Burry flatted. Right there's 3 of the top 5.

What do you guys think of the trail? This one reminds me a lot of my home trail. Old school rocky descents with one very long very steep climb.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Add Fumic to that list! This could be an unusual podium!


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

What's up with all the flats, right after the pit zone?


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

That's all the French throwing nails at the other guys' tires.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Holy cow! Did you see Absalon's OTB? He should buy the fan that passed him his bike dinner!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

La Bresse was not kind to the Canadian veteran racers, but the youngsters did very well in 9th across the board. Kabush DNF's and Plaxton takes 9th.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Both of those races were some best races I have ever watched.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

and we all know what "stomach problems" is code for


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

ryguy135 said:


> Winning today should come with an asterisk. Nino's missing, Fontana and Burry flatted. Right there's 3 of the top 5.
> 
> What do you guys think of the trail? This one reminds me a lot of my home trail. Old school rocky descents with one very long very steep climb.


No asterick; that's racing.


----------



## Mucker (Feb 14, 2004)

Did anybody hear the commentary about training near the end of the men's race? They were talking about Nino's or Kulhavy's training regimen, I forget which?

They mentioned that whoever it was runs everyday and that weight training was part of their training. I think that they said riding was 8-10 hours per week.

I was really surprised to hear that.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think that was a daily thing


----------



## mood (Nov 15, 2011)

They where talking about Nino's training. Thomas Frischknecht said Nino's training about 3 times a day: running, weight training and cycling. 20-25h/week with focus on high intensity training while on the bike.

I found that really interesting! Also makes me think that maybe I can put some running into my training schedule.


----------



## Mucker (Feb 14, 2004)

mood said:


> They where talking about Nino's training. Thomas Frischknecht said Nino's training about 3 times a day: running, weight training and cycling. 20-25h/week with focus on high intensity training while on the bike.
> 
> I found that really interesting! Also makes me think that maybe I can put some running into my training schedule.


Thanks, I was sure it was Nino but was doing other stuff while listening/watching the race.

It just confirms what I do for training, though I'll never be at the level of Nino. I run daily and weight train 3x per week. My riding is weekend only but I'll usually do about 6 hours and is split road and off-road. It's been working for me and I thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

hey, someone go tell the 650b guys that this brand new wheel size called 26er won the race! it is more agile, quicker accelerating, and lighter than 650 or 29er!


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! Julian looked strong today. The way he can take off on the climbs is amazing. The course looks great I hope this keep this one in the rotation.

I got a little tired of hearing about all of the Swiss riders and how great they are from Thomas. However, they did dominate the race.

Overall it was a great race to watch, makes you want to get out on the bike.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Just read an interview with MHP, she was taken down early in the week by the same stomach virus that got Absalon last weekend, Schurter this week, and several other racers over the past week. She was only able to get back to eating solid food on Wednesday so she just ran out of gas after the fast start loop. Man, bad timing with this being the last of the Olympic qualifying races.

Not that bike racers are superstitious, but I couldn't help but notice she was running her #13 number plate upside down. Apparently the Universe can't be fooled so easily.


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

OLx6 said:


> Wow! Julian looked strong today. The way he can take off on the climbs is amazing. The course looks great I hope this keep this one in the rotation.
> 
> I got a little tired of hearing about all of the Swiss riders and how great they are from Thomas. However, they did dominate the race.
> 
> Overall it was a great race to watch, makes you want to get out on the bike.


To be perfectly honest the Swiss team is IMPRESSIVE. 
That was awesome racing, men and women. What tires did Pendrel use? She seemed so sketchy on the downhills, she's usually strong in the tech... that seemed strange to me. I think she lost that race, it was hers to win. But such awesome racing! XC is getting so much fun to watch. Plaxton at the Nimby this weekend, can't wait to kick his ass!


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

Great racing today! BTW, did anyone hear Frischy when Naef passed Absalon?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

team_wee said:


> To be perfectly honest the Swiss team is IMPRESSIVE.
> That was awesome racing, men and women. What tires did Pendrel use? She seemed so sketchy on the downhills, she's usually strong in the tech... that seemed strange to me. I think she lost that race, it was hers to win. But such awesome racing! XC is getting so much fun to watch. Plaxton at the Nimby this weekend, can't wait to kick his ass!


She was on Ikon's as usual. Occasionally Catharine has a day where she just can't rider her bike. You know how it works, you make a mistake, you start riding tentatively and then you are really sucking.

Both Catharine and Max will be at the Nimby this weekend. I just got back from Pre-riding the course today. Such a wicked course, some of best MTB trails I have ever ridden. Looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

This picture is amazing









Key moment.
What a race, kept me sitting on the edge of the chair last two laps.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

LMN said:


> She was on Ikon's as usual.


Sure on Ikon's?
In this photo looks like something more aggressive









Beaver perhaps?


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

Mucker said:


> Did anybody hear the commentary about training near the end of the men's race? They were talking about Nino's or Kulhavy's training regimen, I forget which?
> 
> They mentioned that whoever it was runs everyday and that weight training was part of their training. I think that they said riding was 8-10 hours per week.
> 
> I was really surprised to hear that.


Me too, it goes against the specificity thing: " the closer to the event, the more the training becomes like the event" (or something like that). I can see there's a cardio benefit but I can't see how it would help the biking muscles that much?

Having said that, there's a guy near us - good biker but doesn't bike much these days but runs a *lot*....comes back once a year and cleans up at the 6 hour mtb race (against very tough competition).


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

Two great races, I was really torn between wanting Gunn Rita Dahle to win or see Katerina Nash win her first world cup. I was actually surprised to see Gunn Rita Dahle do so well on the descents as (and I hate to write this in some ways, as I don't want it to come across as putting down a world cup racers skills, definitely not to be read as I could do better!) her technique is very old school, and doesn't always look super confident. But I guess as she said she kept something in reserve for the downhill and that's what paid off in the end.

Was really happy to see Ralph Naef (hopefully) secure his Olympic ticket after missing out the last time round, it was looking pretty unlikely for him on lap 2 but good to see him fight back, and Thomas's comment as he passed Julian really made me laugh, it was such genuine surprise. 

Two things that did strike me were, and maybe someone can shed light on this/these; one, why don't all the racers carry some form of Sealant/Co2 canister with them, and know this sort of thing won't fit every puncture but could at least in some cases mean a faster "limp" to the next tech zone...although maybe it's because most have sealant in the tyres already so any puncture picked up is more of a tyre cut type and thus useless anyway, so maybe answered my own question. It was awful watching Fontana and Malitz's pain as they realised they had flatted just after the pit. 

Two, wondering why Fontana and Malitz didn't carry on just to get some points? I am sure both of them could have worked their way back to a top 30. Burry made it back to 24 and he had to pass most of the field. At least they were further into the race thus wouldn't have had to pass as many people.


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm probably in minority here, but men race was perfect example why 90-minute races are just too short.
One flat or mechanical and you're out. Just 2-3 years back, when races were about 2 hours long, 
one could have problems any time in the race and still get a top 10 (sometimes even top 5 !) finish.

Yesterday Stander fought his way back from flat to 24th place, Kulhavy crashed in the first lap, was 40 sec down and almost caught Absalon in the end (who admitted was completely spend by then). Not to mention Milatz and Cannondale boys...

Imagine what could happen with extra 30 minutes of racing.

I was also extremely annoyed with Warner mocking that girl for trying to fix her flat. Not everyone has the luxury of the tech zone crew. Or both of them wandering why is Pendrel putting her chain back herself. I mean WTF !?

What's next ? UCI allows bike change in MTB races so they truly become just cyclocross with flat bars and suspension ?


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

Ojos Azules said:


> I'm probably in minority here, but men race was perfect example why 90-minute races are just too short.
> One flat or mechanical and you're out. Just 2-3 years back, when races were about 2 hours long,
> one could have problems any time in the race and still get a top 10 (sometimes even top 5 !) finish.
> 
> ...


I can see your point but it's part of the game isn't it? Presuming they're all running tubeless and the flats are caused by sidewall slashes, that's their tradeoff of a stronger / heavier tyre against a lightweight one...A tough call on a course with such steep climbs but plenty of sharp rocks! At one point, Frischy commented on Absalon taking slower lines through the rock gardens to protect his tyres...

Haven't watched the women's race yet (that's my lunchtime treat!) but I will say I really like the Warner / Frisch commentary combo. Warner you have to take with a wheelbarrow full of salt though! He doesn't always engage brain before opening mouth and he's hardly the socially aware of commentarots..... Just off the top of my head, from recent races I'm remembering such lines as: "_I'm hanging off the back of the *****_"..."_sweating like a whore in church_"..."_all over that bike like a dog dry-humping a beach ball_".


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Watching Absalon descend was a thing of beauty. Great flow, well, except for that last lap.


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

jimification said:


> Haven't watched the women's race yet (that's my lunchtime treat!) but I will say I really like the Warner / Frisch commentary combo. Warner you have to take with a wheelbarrow full of salt though! He doesn't always engage brain before opening mouth and he's hardly the socially aware of commentarots..... Just off the top of my head, from recent races I'm remembering such lines as: "_I'm hanging off the back of the *****_"..."_sweating like a whore in church_"..."_all over that bike like a dog dry-humping a beach ball_".


I'm well aware of Warner's commentary style, and he's maybe OK when it comes to commentating DH races, 
but he's totally clueless when it comes to cross country races.
He knows nothing about XC bikes and their setup, nothing about rules of XC racing, XC mtb teams or that there's some thing called Olympic team selections going on.
Fact that he, as PAID commentator, has no clue about Sabine Spitz or Gunn-Rita, or majority of mens field, is just plain insulting towards me as a viewer and to riders as well.
Believe it or not, there is such thing as funny and professional commentators. Warner is neither. 
At some point, juvenile jokes from mouth of 40-something old guy are just not funny any more, but sad and pathetic.

As for Frischknecht...I know that RedBull is Swiss company and they decide who gets in the box with Warner, but whey they spend half of entire time 
talking about Swiss riders or his Scott-Swisspower team, that just cries "conflict of interests" to me.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

The Bonz said:


> Two things that did strike me were, and maybe someone can shed light on this/these; one, why don't all the racers carry some form of Sealant/Co2 canister with them, and know this sort of thing won't fit every puncture but could at least in some cases mean a faster "limp" to the next tech zone...although maybe it's because most have sealant in the tyres already so any puncture picked up is more of a tyre cut type and thus useless anyway, so maybe answered my own question. It was awful watching Fontana and Malitz's pain as they realised they had flatted just after the pit.
> 
> Two, wondering why Fontana and Malitz didn't carry on just to get some points?.


Fontana said he tried fixing the flat but failed. Commentator Thomas Frischknecht said it was very hard to catch up on that course because of the difficulty of overtaking thus a mechanical failure was pretty much game over for points.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

Ojos Azules: Well...Warner is Warner, that's how he is..no excuses for him!... Personally I enjoy his commentary but I can see why some people would consider it ill-informed, unproffesional or both! 

Frischknecht on the other hand, I really like this guy.... I kinda see what you mean about conflict of interest but come on.. it's folks riding up and down a big hill on bicycles!!! - I actually really appreciate the fact that mountain biking, even at WC level is not all about _superprofessional_ and _superserious_ like the TDF - and it seems like the riders are more chilled out and friendly with each other and this "nice" atmosphere permeates everything..and the fact that Frish is willing to discuss the training and even salaries of one of "his" star riders is really refreshing. You wouldn't get that from the "professional" commentator. Loved the "_Holy ****!!!_" moment too :thumbsup:


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Puxa! said:


> Sure on Ikon's?
> In this photo looks like something more aggressive
> 
> 
> ...


Your right. Those are Beavers.


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

jimification said:


> Frischknecht on the other hand, I really like this guy....


I actually like Frischknecht, too. In comments he's truly Swiss (read: neutral and impartial) as he can be. It's again Warner who often pushes conversation towards his team.
I would just be nice if RedBull mixes things a bit. Bart Brentjens last week was welcome change,
and although I'm guy, I'd love if they could bring a Luna Chix manager as a commentator once. It would be nice to hear how are things done in women only team, 
their training methods, sponsor quest, and so.


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

LMN said:


> Both Catharine and Max will be at the Nimby this weekend. I just got back from Pre-riding the course today. Such a wicked course, some of best MTB trails I have ever ridden. Looking forward to next weekend.


Damn, she beat me last time. Well there goes my chance for the win :sad:


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

team_wee said:


> Damn, she beat me last time. Well there goes my chance for the win :sad:


Don't worry. I am going to fill her tires full of water 

Do you think she will notice?


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm just stoked to watch xc racing in HD.


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 15, 2009)

El Train said:


> hey, someone go tell the 650b guys that this brand new wheel size called 26er won the race! it is more agile, quicker accelerating, and lighter than 650 or 29er!


I'm loving the fact a 26er won. I couldn't ride a 29er on that course.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Velosprocket said:


> I'm loving the fact a 26er won. I couldn't ride a 29er on that course.


Women's race was won by a 29er. Due in a large part from the last lap leader implosion on her 26er, bummer for Nash. But also cool to see Momma (Gunn-Rita) get the win! I don't know Willow Rockwell, maybe give Raven a year to grow and think about coming back!


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Fontana said he tried fixing the flat but failed. Commentator Thomas Frischknecht said it was very hard to catch up on that course because of the difficulty of overtaking thus a mechanical failure was pretty much game over for points.


I think it would be hard to pass on that course but clearly not impossible, Burry Stander proved that (as did jaroslav kulhavy to a lesser extent). Plus as I said before Burry punctured at the worst time possible as almost everyone would have flown past him where as at least Fontana and Maltiz (albeit terrible timing too) were at least some way into the race. I am sure those guy are easily fast enough to get back into the points.

But do understand that it must have been a bit heart breaking for them and perhaps mentally tougher for them to deal with. Were as I guess Burry wasn't in the race and only had to press on from there, make te best of a bad day were as Fontana and Maltiz were up there on the charge to the front so they had lost the race. I don't blame them for dropping out and totally understand why they did, I just wondered with world cup points in their reach it would have not been better to carry on.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Is there a place where I can watch this after the fact? Maybe I missed it in this thread. I'm bummed out to have missed this. Help!

Now I have to go out and ride my favorite 20% grade, and imagine doing it at 6mph.


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 15, 2009)

ewarnerusa said:


> Women's race was won by a 29er. Due in a large part from the last lap leader implosion on her 26er, bummer for Nash. But also cool to see Momma (Gunn-Rita) get the win! I don't know Willow Rockwell, maybe give Raven a year to grow and think about coming back!


Shame on me for not giving her props! I was pulling for Irina, and Ergon. No complaints about either races, they were both great!


----------



## The Bonz (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, go to red bull tv live page and you can watch all the races again.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Irina skipped La Bresse entirely. :skep:

I wonder how many European racers will skip the two North American World Cups?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

ewarnerusa said:


> Women's race was won by a 29er. Due in a large part from the last lap leader implosion on her 26er, bummer for Nash.


I felt pretty bad for Katerina. That was a rough last 5 minutes of the race.

As the world cup courses are changing the bike that racers are using need to change. Steep angled hardtails may no longer be the bike of choice. You could already say that the change has happened in mens field. Majority of guys on 29ers (which handle like a slack angled hardtail) and even those on 26er are slacking them off. Absalon is racing with 110mm fork to slack his bike off.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Catharine's thoughts on how she rode yesterday

2012 La Bresse World Cup - Catharine Pendrel Interview - YouTube


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

LMN said:


> I felt pretty bad for Katerina. That was a rough last 5 minutes of the race...


Me too, it definitely seemed like she had the win in the bag. She crashed like 3 times on that final descent? I like Nash a lot and want to see her get some big international wins.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

LMN said:


> I felt pretty bad for Katerina. That was a rough last 5 minutes of the race.


It looked like combination of being completely exhausted and excited at the prospect of winning. But at least she didn't have a mechanical in this race.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about women's race. 
I'm happy for Gunn Rita back in the top, she made a very wise race, sitting in the back, watching the battle in the front, and waiting for the mistakes in the heat of the fight. 
I'm sad for Katerina, she deserved the victory, but she probably was empty at the end of the race, and descend safely in those conditions is very difficult. 
Catharine didn't look like she had her day, she did no t look very comfortable in the downhill sections, and that made her try harder in the climbs. 
Bresset was the strongest, but the crash took her concentration out for one lap, and maybe some pain that keep her one step back. But she was awesome climbing and descending. Talk about flow in the downhills, she's the wheel to follow. 
This picture summarizes this race









Hope she's ok. 
And this is just great


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

LMN said:


> As the world cup courses are changing the bike that racers are using need to change. Steep angled hardtails may no longer be the bike of choice. You could already say that the change has happened in mens field. Majority of guys on 29ers (which handle like a slack angled hardtail) and even those on 26er are slacking them off. Absalon is racing with 110mm fork to slack his bike off.


Interesting thought. 
It's true that in a course like this, so steep and technical, slacker angles would help better than a more "nervous" bike. 
I like more vertical headtube angles, because they make a very agile bike, but sometimes, when goin through "vertical" drops, the bike feels alive, and sometimes I think that I need clean underpants afterwards


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Puxa! said:


> Interesting thought.
> It's true that in a course like this, so steep and technical, slacker angles would help better than a more "nervous" bike.
> I like more vertical headtube angles, because they make a very agile bike, but sometimes, when goin through "vertical" drops, the bike feels alive, and sometimes I think that I need clean underpants afterwards


Same with me. I like bikes with steep angles, but I also know where slacker angles shine.

I have an Orbea Occam that I have been riding a lot lately, it has a 69 degree head angle and 74 degree seat angle. It took a bit to adjust but around an XC course I am just about as fast on it as I am on a race ready XC bike. It is only on flat high speed corners that I find it more challenging to ride then my XC bike.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Puxa! said:


> I have mixed feelings about women's race.
> I'm happy for Gunn Rita back in the top, she made a very wise race, sitting in the back, watching the battle in the front, and waiting for the mistakes in the heat of the fight.
> I'm sad for Katerina, she deserved the victory, but she probably was empty at the end of the race, and descend safely in those conditions is very difficult.
> Catharine didn't look like she had her day, she did no t look very comfortable in the downhill sections, and that made her try harder in the climbs.
> ...


I am not sure Bresset had legs to win. Of the top 4 riders she seemed to be struggling the most on the steep climb. Even if she hadn't crashed I don't think she would been able to stay with Katerina and Gunn Rita last lap. I think it was the local knowledge combined with some poor descending and mistakes by the other riders that kept her in the race.


----------



## uncreative (Apr 1, 2004)

interesting perspective, my experience is opposite. i find flat fast corners, esp ones with questionable surfaces, faster on slack angled bikes as i can let the front wheel drift a bit before completely losing it. my steep XC bikes tend to let go all at once.



LMN said:


> Same with me. I like bikes with steep angles, but I also know where slacker angles shine.
> 
> I have an Orbea Occam that I have been riding a lot lately, it has a 69 degree head angle and 74 degree seat angle. It took a bit to adjust but around an XC course I am just about as fast on it as I am on a race ready XC bike. It is only on flat high speed corners that I find it more challenging to ride then my XC bike.


----------



## stevemtu (Mar 29, 2006)

*training the Nino way?*



mood said:


> They where talking about Nino's training. Thomas Frischknecht said Nino's training about 3 times a day: running, weight training and cycling. 20-25h/week with focus on high intensity training while on the bike.
> 
> I found that really interesting! Also makes me think that maybe I can put some running into my training schedule.


I came on here expecting to see a lot of comments about Nino's training. It really goes against accepted wisdom, ie, only spending 50% training time on the bike and a lot of time in the gym. Of course, this approach might only be optimum if you can get 12 hours/week on the bike and then have enough time and energy for the other 12 hours doing support training.

Right now, if i get 12 hard hours on the bike, I would not have much left for anything else!


----------



## iwanttolookatpics (Jun 5, 2006)

stevemtu said:


> I came on here expecting to see a lot of comments about Nino's training.


Take it with a huge pinch of salt.


----------



## uncreative (Apr 1, 2004)

i haven't watched the video, did he really break down Nino's training routine with any level of detail?



stevemtu said:


> I came on here expecting to see a lot of comments about Nino's training. It really goes against accepted wisdom, ie, only spending 50% training time on the bike and a lot of time in the gym. Of course, this approach might only be optimum if you can get 12 hours/week on the bike and then have enough time and energy for the other 12 hours doing support training.
> 
> Right now, if i get 12 hard hours on the bike, I would not have much left for anything else!


----------



## stevemtu (Mar 29, 2006)

*Nino's training plan was discussed at some length*



uncreative said:


> i haven't watched the video, did he really break down Nino's training routine with any level of detail?


The commentators talked about Nino's training plan almost almost as much as the swiss team dominance. Thomas F... was mainly contrasting the way Nino trains for 1.5 hr cross country races as compared to how he (Thomas) trained for 2.5-3 hour xc racing.

pinch of salt? Other than pettiness, i can't think of a reason why the details given would be a deliberate distortion. If it was a secret, why not just say so rather than develop a rather complicated fabrication?


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

stevemtu said:


> The commentators talked about Nino's training plan almost almost as much as the swiss team dominance. Thomas F... was mainly contrasting the way Nino trains for 1.5 hr cross country races as compared to how he (Thomas) trained for 2.5-3 hour xc racing.
> 
> pinch of salt? Other than pettiness, i can't think of a reason why the details given would be a deliberate distortion. If it was a secret, why not just say so rather than develop a rather complicated fabrication?


That is an interesting point. For me, it was intriguing to hear Frichnecht (sp?) remark that Nino's training regime also includes _juggling_. Perhaps that is what the previous poster was referring to - a tongue in cheek bit of misdirection for eavesdropping coaches in an Olympic year.

On the other hand, perhaps he was serious or it was lost in the translation.I suppose in a high skill sport such as XC racing, being spatially aware is a useful trait and could only be to your advantage.


----------



## O.F.29 (Oct 19, 2007)

All you World Cup watchers should not miss Windham in late June. It's one thing to watch these folks on TV, but there's nothing like being two feet away when they whistle by in a gear we couldn't push going straight down !!!! The town comes out in force - the volunteers are actually friendly, and us mortals can race the same course the big guns raced the next day. The downhill thing is spectacular and you can ride the lift to the top of the course. Housing is reasonable- no gouging- and there is a Block Party Friday nite. They actually close Main Street and the whole town shows up to party with the racers. Don't miss it !!!!!!


----------



## iwanttolookatpics (Jun 5, 2006)

O.F.29 said:


> they whistle by in a gear we couldn't push going straight down !!!!


Speak for yourself


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

Feideaux said:


> That is an interesting point. For me, it was intriguing to hear Frichnecht (sp?) remark that Nino's training regime also includes _juggling_. Perhaps that is what the previous poster was referring to - a tongue in cheek bit of misdirection for eavesdropping coaches in an Olympic year.
> 
> On the other hand, perhaps he was serious or it was lost in the translation.I suppose in a high skill sport such as XC racing, being spatially aware is a useful trait and could only be to your advantage.


ha ha yes, the juggling could just be a great red herring on his part! However, juggling is about learning to be aware of the position of your hands and the balls at all times without looking at them directly. I would think this has pretty good similarities to riding rock gardens and the like where you can't be focussed on everything at once...being cogniscent of where obstacles are and where your hands are in your peripheral vision seems like it would be pretty useful.

I still don't really understand the running though - breaks Friel's rule of specificity!


----------



## stillhardtailing (Apr 17, 2007)

LMN said:


> Both of those races were some best races I have ever watched.


Great races, what we could see anyway. Thought the camera positons were the worst this year so far.


----------



## lloydo (Nov 8, 2010)

whats happened to emily batty?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily is finishing just about where she was at the end of the season last year where she was just breaking into the top 10 (2011 - 8th Nove Mesto, 12th in Val di Sole, 8th World Champs. 2012 - 7th in Houffalize, 10th in Nove Mesto, 9th in La Bresse), . She had a strong start this year in South Africa but the other gals have come up into their power band just in time for the races that count the most for them and are back at their usual performance level.

At this point she's got an advantage for Olympic team selection because of finishing position in the early season.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Anyone have an idea who will and won't be racing at Windham this year?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Any of the Euro riders making the trip to MSA will likely race Windham, so keep an eye on the start lists for Mont Sainte Anne published on June 22.


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

Julien Absalon will be absent.


----------



## O.F.29 (Oct 19, 2007)

My guess is that everybody will be there with Mont-Sainte- Anne the week before which is widely known as everybody's favorite course. I'm looking forward to watching Nino and Julien get after it with Kulhavy and Stander in hot pursuit. Will be an awesome weekend !!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

O.F.29 said:


> My guess is that everybody will be there with Mont-Sainte- Anne the week before which is widely known as everybody's favorite course. I'm looking forward to watching Nino and Julien get after it with Kulhavy and Stander in hot pursuit. Will be an awesome weekend !!


I suspect that Kulhavy will be the only name from those you mentioned who will be there.


----------



## O.F.29 (Oct 19, 2007)

Too close to the Olympics??


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

O.F.29 said:


> Too close to the Olympics??


Yes, exactly. Kulhavy has said that he wants to defend his World Cup title and will contest all races, though.


----------



## O.F.29 (Oct 19, 2007)

So, with all those guys gone, maybe an American will have a shot at a top ten finish for a change??


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Kabush and Plaxton you mean...


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

O.F.29 said:


> Too close to the Olympics??


I would think primarily it is because Windham is the weekend before a lot of countries' national championships (USA as well). Though, Canada is same weekend as Ute Valley Pro XCT, and it appears a few in Europe are the weekend following our Nationals (7/15), which is the Missoula Pro XCT. Not that the Euro's typically are here for Pro XCT, but just giving an idea of timing


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Kabush and Plaxton you mean...


Kabush was 7th at MSA last summer  Todd Wells was next NA at 18th. Wells was 11th at Windham.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Who wants to have a ride in the new MSA course?
W.C. Mont-Sainte-Anne - Training lap on Vimeo


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Puxa! said:


> Who wants to have a ride in the new MSA course?
> W.C. Mont-Sainte-Anne - Training lap on Vimeo


They have done some cool changes to that course this year.

You can see why many consider it to be the best XC course in the world.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Nothing like 25mm of rain the night before the XCO races to make it seem like everyone's on a course they haven't practiced on. MSA has been very dry and dusty and now it's being drenched with torrential rain. Man it just bucketed down for about half and hour and now it's backed off to a steady rain. So much for the forecast for "trace amounts" of precipitation. There were big rivers of water flowing down hill during the Red Bull Montee-Descente.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

My picks: Catherine, Nash, Premont for the women, nino, kulhavy and stander for the men.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

ryguy135 said:


> My picks: Catherine, Nash, Premont for the women, nino, kulhavy and stander for the men.


Good picks. I have the same top 2 for the women but I think Gun-Rita will be third.

Men; Niño, Kulhavy, Plaxton???


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone get it to come up yet on redbull.tv? I'm thinking it might not work on my work computer...


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

ryguy135 said:


> Anyone get it to come up yet on redbull.tv? I'm thinking it might not work on my work computer...


Working fine here. GO GG!!


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well guess I'll be watching it later...darn!


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

miss rides a lot said:


> Working fine here. GO GG!!


+1! Gould is killing the first lap.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Who painted Catharine's bike, Eddie Van Halen?

Looks like the 26" FS is pretty effective on the wet rocks; she's the only one cleaning the climbs.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

As an American, I am sad.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Jnthomps08 said:


> As an American, I am sad.


Georgia finished awesome. Not sure, but I think her best WC finish? And Lea maybe hers in 7th. Solid racing for sure!!!


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Both american olympic girls in top 7. Not bad! Nice Birthday present for LMN!


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

Great race. Very impressive finish by Pendrel.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Fakie1999 said:


> Both american olympic girls in top 7. Not bad! Nice Birthday present for LMN!


A super sweet birthday present.

I am very impressed with the progress Georgia has made this year. At Nova Mesto, she had incredible legs but not the technical skills. At Mt. Saint Anne she look good everywhere, just ran out of steam in the end.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

miss rides a lot said:


> Georgia finished awesome. Not sure, but I think her best WC finish? And Lea maybe hers in 7th. Solid racing for sure!!!


Sorry.. Didnt mean to imply that I wasnt proud. I was just hoping for Gould to pull of that win. Lea and Georgia are looking pretty primed for the Olympics!


----------



## jmal (Jul 16, 2009)

How about Nino's comeback after the flat? Most people were working the entire race to bridge that sort of gap and he did it in no time. Incredible. And, Pendrel really made it look easy. In her post race interview she looked as though she could do another race with no problem. Gould and Plaxton were other standout rides for me. I'm in awe of these athletes. I know how hard it is for me in local Cat 3 races, so seeing the top level is mind boggling.


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

Was that really a 29 full squish bike that Catherine was on?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sherwin said:


> Was that really a 29 full squish bike that Catherine was on?


No, it was a new 26inch dually.


----------



## bikerboy85 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is it just me or is Catherine possibly running the same electric FOX suspension as Kabush has on his 29er. I thought I saw a Di2 battery or something similar mounted underneath the rear shock on her new dually


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

bikerboy85 said:


> Is it just me or is Catherine possibly running the same electric FOX suspension as Kabush has on his 29er. I thought I saw a Di2 battery or something similar mounted underneath the rear shock on her new dually


Catherine Pendrel Wins World Cup XC on Prototype Full Suspension Orbea - Bike Rumor

...despite their inability to estimate wheel sizes, they did spot the Fox electronic suspension controls. I'm surprised they didn't describe it as a 650B equipped bike with the current trend for seeing 650B everywhere.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Interesting in looking at the actual times for Catharine, MHP and Emily, the gaps are more less the same as they were at the Canadian Nationals last weekend, the only variable is which WC riders filled up the spaces between them.


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

LMN said:


> No, it was a new 26inch dually.


That's what I thought while watching.. Figured I went crazy when I saw that article... Thanks!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Jill338 said:


> Hey, is the only way to watch this on Red Bull TV?? Does that mean online?


That's the only way unless TVA in Quebec does a replay on broadcast TV. Sportsnet in Canada has been doing 30 minute XCO hilight shows of women's & men's races.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Did anyone catch, Frisch say something about*

nino's 20+ hrs per week, also that during the cup week he never spends more than 2hrs per day on the bike. Now that makes sense:thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Ya' know LMN, for all the training you do with Catharine there's one skill she still has trouble with. She's always the last one to get the cork out of the champagne. You need to work on that.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> That's the only way unless TVA in Quebec does a replay on broadcast TV. Sportsnet in Canada has been doing 30 minute XCO hilight shows of women's & men's races.


I can't find the coverage on RedBull....any links???


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

jeffscott said:


> I can't find the coverage on RedBull....any links???


This: Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Mont-Sainte-Anne, Canada


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Puxa! said:


> This: Red Bull TV - UCI MTB World Cup - Mont-Sainte-Anne, Canada


Thanks much


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

You're welcome 
If it doesn't work, I've downloaded both races, and can upload them to a dropbox folder.

About the races, awesome, can't describe them in a better way.
The women's race seemed dramatic at first, with the pouring rain. Gould was very strong, and I honestly thought the race was hers. The gap she kept over Catharine seemed to be very big, but Pendrel made a race to remember, flawless. Strong in all aspects. She was the best climber even in the most rocky ascents, and was by far the best descender. Just a race to show to the new riders, to get some lessons 
Very happy to see MHP back in the business. Great race for her too.
Sadly Katerina had a mechanical again. She looked very strong and focused, the third step in the podium could've been hers. Next race she will have her revenge.
Men's race. Mixed feelings. Sad for Hermida losing the race, but happy for him getting the 2nd spot. 
Nino was just too strong. Even after a flat, he could chase back and oversprint. Awesome. 
And happy as well for Coloma and Mantecón. Great results for the spaniards in Canada. 
I'm going to watch both races again, after Homeland's last episode, of course


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

According to Georgia's blog she started to cramp with two laps to go, and had to back out of it, she couldn't defend against Catharine's attack.

MHP was turning faster laps than Nash by almost 45 seconds in laps 2 & 3, she was likely remembering getting pipped out of 4th by Nash last year.

Windham will be really interesting to watch as MHP and Catharine had a great battle for the lead there in 2010, and MHP likes Windham a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

her starts are never good but I bet she drinks it the fastest!


rockyuphill said:


> Ya' know LMN, for all the training you do with Catharine there's one skill she still has trouble with. She's always the last one to get the cork out of the champagne. You need to work on that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 706316


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Haha! I can't believe I saw a pearl necklace. That is so cool.


----------



## bikerboy85 (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone got any news about lene I haven't seen her riding in ages. Has she given the sport away or just having time off


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

bikerboy85 said:


> Anyone got any news about lene I haven't seen her riding in ages. Has she given the sport away or just having time off


She's riding for GT this year. Pretty sure that one of the recent Euro World Cup's she had a good result.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

bikerboy85 said:


> Anyone got any news about lene I haven't seen her riding in ages. Has she given the sport away or just having time off


She has had a rough couple of years. Broke her arm a week or two ago, I don't expect to see her for the rest of the season.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, she broke a wrist in the European Championship.
Not a very good season for her this year. Hope she'll come back with more motivation after this.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

jmal said:


> How about Nino's comeback after the flat? Most people were working the entire race to bridge that sort of gap and he did it in no time. Incredible. And, Pendrel really made it look easy. In her post race interview she looked as though she could do another race with no problem. Gould and Plaxton were other standout rides for me. I'm in awe of these athletes. I know how hard it is for me in local Cat 3 races, so seeing the top level is mind boggling.


Yeah, that was very impressive how fast he caught Hermida when Hermida was on a charge. Nino is looking *so* strong this year. Well impressed with Pendrel's riding too. She looked super confident, controlled and fast down the big rocky technical section into the switchbacks and the only girl I saw clean the rocky / slippery climb in the woods on one lap - great skills.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

Gregg K said:


> Haha! I can't believe I saw a pearl necklace. That is so cool.


Yeah, Fontana even sporting them too!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Wild Wolf-Trek's post race video:
WC - Mont-Sainte-Anne - Resumen on Vimeo
Great race for them, being Coloma 4th and Mantecón 6th.

Pretty good footage from some interesting sections of the course. As usual, Nino uses lines that nobody else uses. He's that good.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Puxa! said:


> Wild Wolf-Trek's post race video:
> WC - Mont-Sainte-Anne - Resumen on Vimeo
> Great race for them, being Coloma 4th and Mantecón 6th.


Wildwolf - Trek now ahead of Trek World Racing in UCI team points.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Wild Wolf guys won't last that long if they ride through Quebec traffic like I saw them doing on Hwy 360 down from MSA to hwy 138 through Beaupre. From the right curb lane through stopped vehicles to the left hand turn lane and then from the left turn lane to the right across the front of all the traffic just moments before the light turned green to get to the Veloroute Marie-Helene Premont in the curb lane again. :skep:


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Circlip said:


> Wildwolf - Trek now ahead of Trek World Racing in UCI team points.


Indeed, they're having a great season. 
BTW, as I saw Coloma and Plaxton in the same podium, It reminded me years ago, when Max was living in Spain. I think both were in the same team at that time. When Coloma left Orbea and was with Maxxis MSC.



rockyuphill said:


> The Wild Wolf guys won't last that long if they ride through Quebec traffic like I saw them doing on Hwy 360 down from MSA to hwy 138 through Beaupre. From the right curb lane through stopped vehicles to the left hand turn lane and then from the left turn lane to the right across the front of all the traffic just moments before the light turned green to get to the Veloroute Marie-Helene Premont in the curb lane again. :skep:


Don't worry about them because of that. They're used to spanish traffic, if they survive here, they will do it anywhere


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

We still have a nice hangover from MSA races, and tomorrow new party at Windham.
Course lap: WC Windham - Training lap on Vimeo


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> The Wild Wolf guys won't last that long if they ride through Quebec traffic like I saw them doing on Hwy 360 down from MSA to hwy 138 through Beaupre. From the right curb lane through stopped vehicles to the left hand turn lane and then from the left turn lane to the right across the front of all the traffic just moments before the light turned green to get to the Veloroute Marie-Helene Premont in the curb lane again. :skep:


Sometimes it is hard to remember that the race is over for the day haha.. I have found myself stuck in race mode on the way home from a race almost yelling "on your left" as I pass someone on the freeway

That does sound pretty extreme though..

PS. Go Alison Mann!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*Dodged a bullet*

Looks like the weather will be more cooperative tomorrow. It's pretty hot and humid here in the Northeast today.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Crazy finish for the women!*

What a bummer, but that's racin'...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

not a bummer for team luna, got all 3 podium spots. major bummer for gould to lose in the last 25 yards...


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Catharine is really upset. I don't if have ever seen her that upset after a race, no matter what the result.

I really feel bad for Georgia. She was the best out there today, by a fair bit. The only condolence is with form like she has wins will come.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

LMN said:


> Catharine is really upset. I don't if have ever seen her that upset after a race, no matter what the result.
> 
> I really feel bad for Georgia. She was the best out there today, by a fair bit. The only condolence is with form like she has wins will come.


Yeh, she looked pretty bummed to win that way, but hey...that is racing. It happens to everyone sooner or later. The fact that Gould flatted so darn close to the finish makes it pretty unique though.

The positive for Georgia is that I think her fan base just grew a bit!! What a performance today!

Congrats to Catharine on another victory too...and to you LMN. Catharine had no choice with an overall on the line too. It is what it is.

Luna team was very solid today...clearly!

How did Mann (miss rides a lot) do? Any idea? I missed the overall for everyone..

*Edit. Apparently she crashed lap 1. Now that is a bummer for sure..


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't think the world cup overall was on the line. Pendrel has almost twice as many points as Nash and more than twice as much as Gould.

If they are truly teammates and friends, it was a heartless move.

If they just happen to wear the same jersey and aren't friends, then yeah "that is racing".


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

RickySilk said:


> I don't think the world cup overall was on the line. Pendrel has almost twice as many points as Nash and more than twice as much as Gould.
> 
> If they are truly teammates and friends, it was a heartless move.
> 
> If they just happen to wear the same jersey and aren't friends, then yeah "that is racing".


Trust me, Georgia does not want any hand outs. Not her style imo.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

What a heartbreaker for Gould, two weeks in a row of so close but no cigar. And for Gunn-Rita too, dropped from 4th to 7th with a flat front tire, she looked crushed when she crossed the line as well. 

Another strong ride for MHP, only +1:03 across the line in 4th, after being +1:46 at the previous interval. Even assuming that she was able to put the hammer down, it looks like Catharine and Katarina must have backed off a bit behind Gould to give her a chance with the flat. MHP wouldn't have been able to take all that time out of that gap to the Catharine in less than half a lap. Emily was way back in 11th at +4:30. 

Congrats to Catharine on locking up the World Cup series overall win with one race to go. 

Good finish for Lea Davison too, claiming that last podium position.


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

Start lap 4 gap from Pendrel to MHP = 56 secs
Finish gap from Pendrel to MHP = 63 secs

Gap at last timing mat from Gould to Pendrel = 55 secs

Nash and Pendrel were racing last lap.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Gould ran Aspen EXC tires... that's a huge risk on that track. There are lots of sharp rocks in the tree sections. Pendrel was on Ikon Exo and Nash on LUST cross marks (I believe). 

Sucks big time for her.... but there are always tradeoffs. 

Lots of flats in the Women's and Men's races. More than you would assume there would be if you just gave the course a cursory glance.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

RockyRoads.net - Women

_Catherine Pendrel won the sprint finish from Katerina Nash. "One- two- three for Luna. It's amazing. But it's sad about Georgia. She was the best out there today and she deserved to win. My teammates are great riders and are very motivated. I'm very happy to win the overall title as well. It feels great."

Nash came in second. "I was surprised to see Georgia with a flat tire, it was a sad moment. I had to admit I was like 'what should we do now, this is ridiculous' but we are all racers and I'm sure Georgia wouldn't want to have the victory handed over to her. She will get there and take the win. Catherine, on the other hand, rode pretty well today, she was good on the climbs and the descents and she deserved to win. Overall, I'm happy with my second place."

A bit disappointed, Georgia Gould ended up in third. "I had a good day out there, I felt really good and I was riding well. But I'm disappointed I wasn't able to pull it together to the finish. It was a fast race. I carried great speed on the descent toward the finish, but I hit a rock and flatted so I had to finish the race running. I'm happy with my form, but it wasn't enough. It's great to ride in the front and lead a World Cup. There are so many strong women and you should never count anyone out, it's both stressful and exciting."
_

Georgia Gould Within Inches Of Her First Win At Windham World Cup | 2012 World Cup #6 Windham, USA | CyclingDirt | CyclingDirt


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

So did Kulhavy get mugged on the way back? Did they find him yet?

Feel bad for fumic. Looked loke a good ride a head of him.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

I live an hour from the course and rode it 4 times prior to this last week or so. 50% flat rate for me riding the course, lol. Let's hope I have better luck tomorrow. 

There were a lot of flats last year too, so not completely unexpected.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

and guess what happened to me 4 minutes into the race while still climbing?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

qdawgg said:


> and guess what happened to me 4 minutes into the race while still climbing?


From the sounds of it you should have put on a different tire for race day. Maybe something like a 2.5 Highroller


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Looking at life from both sides....

Catharine Pendrel: I never thought winning a World Cup could feel crappy

Georgia Gould Within Inches Of Her First Win At Windham World Cup


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

That was painful to watch for Gould...wow...

Camera coverage was kind of lousy for this race...made it look almost like a CX bike would have been a better choice from what they showed. They needed at least one good shot in the trees of some rocky sections.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Here is what all of us Americans were hoping for with Georgia in the lead. I'm sure even Luna was hoping for this. But racing instincts took over I guess, finish line in site and someone sprinting from behind I guess you gotta go. 
Mapei goes 1-2-3 in 1996 Paris-Roubaix. This is how a team takes advantage of the photo op!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I expect that Katarina was still stinging from the same sort of last lap misadventure at La Bresse, she looked like she was going to win her first World Cup until, as Rob Warner so eloquently put it, "Oh she's in the hedge". Her last 1/4 lap just came unraveled, it looked like she was totally exhausted and had the same sort of "I've done it, I've got this one." moment that led to a series of mistakes. I'm sure she was seeing that Windham finish line as an opportunity for a first win as well. 

And Catharine hasn't had all the podiums this year, a 3rd in Pietermaritzburg, a 1st at Houffalize, a 6th place in Nove Mesto, a 4th at La Bresse, and now 1st at MSA and Windham. A chance to lock down a points lead while your two biggest competitors are absent from North American races before returning to their home turf at the end of July would be hard to ignore. 

I am curious if the same expectations would exist for any of the men's teams.


----------



## stillhardtailing (Apr 17, 2007)

After the last two disapointing weekends an Olympic medal will taste even sweeter. Go Georgia!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

It really showed a complete lack of class from the rest of the "team". MHP was back, out of sight. Georgia was off the front the whole day and clearly the dominate rider. 

If it happened in the sprint for the line, that's one thing (or obviously earlier in the lap). But to see your teammate running to the line, literally feet from the finish, and then attack her? Sometimes racing instinct takes over, but it sure looked bad to everyone else. 

I know you'd never see something like that in a euro pro road race. I've seen similar instances/circumstances happen in WC CX races and the charging teammates back off and let the rider up front take it (assuming someone else isn't right with them).


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think any one of us can honestly say what we would have done or judge Nash or Pendrel poorly for that finish. You train to win. You spend hours, days, weeks, months, years training to win. To back off and hand all that preparation and throw those instincts aside is not easy to do. You train to win and finish your best. And when you're 10 seconds from the finish line, it's near impossible to throw that aside.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It's worth reading Catharine's blog and watching Georgia's Cyclingdirt interview to get those interior thoughts of each racer.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Georgia has always shown a LOT of class. She's done (and is still doing) a ton for women's racing and equal pay. She'll always have my respect.


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not going to judge or reply to some of the comments but... the way I saw the end of that race was Pendrel looking back and not wanting to race anymore. What I saw in here face was "no don't do it, I don't want this" but then had no choice. See for your self here and fast forward to ~1:48


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

It was very clear to me that pendral did not want the win. It wasnt untill sheblooked back an saw nash was NOT going to be a team player. Thats when pendral kicked it up. 

If I was at that level I would not want a win given to me.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Agreed. Nash seemed like the one out for blood.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

It would have been a sight to see tye 3 of them walking across the line in the position they were in.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

In the UCI General Organization of Cycling as a Sport rules

*1.2.081 * Riders shall sportingly defend their own chances.
Any collusion or behaviour likely to falsify or go against the interests of the competition shall be forbidden.

So quite likely without some evident "mechanical failure" on Catharine's and Katarina's bikes, there could have been penalties assessed for jumping off and running across the line behind Georgia, as proposed in Catharine's blog post.


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> In the UCI General Organization of Cycling as a Sport rules
> 
> *1.2.081 * Riders shall sportingly defend their own chances.
> Any collusion or behaviour likely to falsify or go against the interests of the competition shall be forbidden.


Running across the finish line, as Pendrel suggested, could easily be interpreted to be within the rules. Regardless, I still think she didn't want that win and if it wasn't for Nash's push she wouldn't of passed Gould.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

2012 Windham World Cup XC - Catharine Pendrel - YouTube

2012 Windham World Cup XC - Georgia Gould - YouTube

Georgia Gould | I Almost Won A World Cup. Again. Windham, NY Race Report


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

everyone takes risks in racing. Georgia's haven't paid off yet, that is all. she was definitely in a different league again.

that course had a few spots that could bite you (obviously) despite the fact that it was lableled by some as the "easiest world cup course on the circuit". lots of flats, likely due to high speeds through a couple spots that required high precision to miss the rocks/roots that could flat/break wheels.

bummer to see Allison crash out of her first WC start. hope she can get a second chance at one in the future.

wish i had the chance to do more spectating... but i appreciated red bull's coverage so much i bought one and drank most of it. :thumbsup:

congrats to all of the racers regardless of finish position!


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> everyone takes risks in racing. Georgia's haven't paid off yet, that is all. she was definitely in a different league again.
> 
> that course had a few spots that could bit you (obviously) despite the fact that it was lableled by some as the "easiest world cup course on the circuit". lots of flats, likely due to high speeds through a couple spots that required high precision to miss the rocks/roots that could flat/break wheels.
> 
> ...


How did you do on sunday?


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

qdawgg said:


> How did you do on sunday?


for one reason or another my legs packed up horribly on lap one. allison blamed it on me spending all of saturday either in full support mode or in the ER and not doing openers. things came around late in the race though... (i think i gained more than two spots on the last lap)

that course was a lot of fun but didn't have many places to recover on a HT! i remember ***** footing the descent on lap two because my legs were tapped out and i started getting arm pump!

was only able to manage a fifth place against some very strong competitors. i had fun though and that is what counts. :thumbsup:


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say big thanks to Nathaniel for communicating with Justin after my crash in the trees, but racer etiquette? Next time turn off my Garmin!  Kidding... I haven't turned it on or plugged it in, but it was still on after my car trip down to medical 

Looking forward to watching the races this week on demand since I sadly missed them otherwise.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

miss rides a lot said:


> Just wanted to say big thanks to Nathaniel for communicating with Justin after my crash in the trees, but racer etiquette? Next time turn off my Garmin!  Kidding... I haven't turned it on or plugged it in, but it was still on after my car trip down to medical
> 
> Looking forward to watching the races this week on demand since I sadly missed them otherwise.


Well, the "there she is there she is" comments were flying at the Rydbyk household. Bummed there were not more of those. Congrats on just being there! Heal quickly..


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

miss rides a lot said:


> Just wanted to say big thanks to Nathaniel for communicating with Justin after my crash in the trees, but racer etiquette? Next time turn off my Garmin!  Kidding... I haven't turned it on or plugged it in, but it was still on after my car trip down to medical


By now there must be a category in Strava for the trip to the hospital as part of a ride.

Sorry to hear that you've sustained a serious injury, I've always thought that fun adventures should not result in serious injuries.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

whybotherme said:


> for one reason or another my legs packed up horribly on lap one. allison blamed it on me spending all of saturday either in full support mode or in the ER and not doing openers. things came around late in the race though... (i think i gained more than two spots on the last lap)
> 
> that course was a lot of fun but didn't have many places to recover on a HT! i remember ***** footing the descent on lap two because my legs were tapped out and i started getting arm pump!
> 
> was only able to manage a fifth place against some very strong competitors. i had fun though and that is what counts. :thumbsup:


It's always interesting to see how riders from different regions stack up. Too bad your pre-race was less than ideal (and Allison's crash!!!).


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Womens race at Windham*

Finally got a chance to watch this race. Amazing, Georgia looked strong the entire race and had nearly a minute over second place. Here is my two cents on the end of the race. Pendrel and Nash are paid to win races and you enter a race to win. They were right in passing Gould at the end. However they got lucky, this was the only way they could have gotten 1st & 2nd considering the lead Gould had.

I wonder if Gould will look change her tire set up?

What an exciting race!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Links to the final World Cup at Val d'isere

Women's race

Men's race

This weekend will be Sauser's final World Cup race, he's retiring after this one.

This will also be Marie-Hélène Prémont's final World Cup race as she's retiring (this time for sure) at the end of the season.


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Links to the final World Cup at Val d'isere
> 
> Women's race
> 
> ...


Well, Sauser is not really retiring altogether, just from World Cup XCO races.
He'll be racing marathons and multi-stage races now only - even going to Leadville 100 next month.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Whole story here

Christoph Sauser: Farewell to the XCO World Cup stage


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Val d'isere start lists are published

8 of the top 25 women are missing, including: Irina Kalienteva, Katrin Leumann, Lea Davison, Alexandra Engen, and of course Maja Włoszczowska.

Only 3 of the top 25 men are missing, including Max Plaxton


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Seriously? This is part of the course?

Canadian Cyclist - Val d'Isere World Cup Preview

_The Val d'Isere course is less technical than the previous rounds in Mont Ste Anne, Canada, and Windham, New York. Offering no major climbs, it follows a figure eight, with the first loop up the valley bottom lasting three kilometres. The second loop in 1.9 kilometres and takes the riders into the town centre over some man-made features and then up a short single track climb. It is narrow, so passing may prove tough, but it should be fast with little to separate the riders. With a lot of the course winding through the event centre and town, it should make for good spectating._

What are the odds of those rocks staying put with 80 or 100 riders hitting them repeatedly? This is back to being a way to injure riders with flaky man made stunts instead of something skill testing


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Really? This is the final race? I Might have more technical trails behind my work. 

Hopfully its a fast paced race.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

That is absolutely stupid. Can you imagine being a professional rider and having to pretend that this is a good course? This will get people interested in riding a mountain bike.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Gunn-Rita, Bresset, Nash, Gould, A. Last the top 5 by a large margin (11 seconds back to Batty in 6th). A wet course from overnight rain


----------



## iwanttolookatpics (Jun 5, 2006)

A Brit in 3rd! No wonder it's gone quiet in here. The little forumites won't like that will they


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They'll be drown out by all the Norwegians happy to have Gunn-Rita take the win.

1 Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa (Multivan Merida Biking Team), 1:32:07
2 Julie Bresset (BH - SR Suntour - Peisey Vallandry) at 0:46
3 Annie Last (Milka Brentjens MTB Racing Team), 1:09
4 Emily Batty (Subaru - Trek), 1:34
5 Georgia Gould (Luna Pro Team), 2:26


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I wonder what happened to Eva Lechner, she dropped out in Lap 3 and is shown as a DNF. If that was another crash that resulted in an injury that could hurt her Olympic race opportunity.

1970m elevation laid a beating on quite a few racers

*Final 2012 standings (top 10)*

.

Catharine Pendrel (Can) Luna Pro Team - 1290
Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa (Nor) Multivan Merida Biking Team - 1048 
Katerina Nash (Cze) Luna Pro Team - 954 
Julie Bresset (Fra) BH - SR Suntour - Peisey Vallandry - 950 
Georgia Gould (USA) Luna Pro Team - 893 
Emily Batty (Can) Subaru - Trek - 885 
Annie Last* (GBr) Milka Brentjens MTB Racing Team - 702 
Marie-Helene Premont (Can) - 694 
Maja Wloszczowska (Pol) CCC Polkowice - 670 
Irina Kalentieva (Rus) Topeak Ergon Racing Team - 645


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Am i the only one who can't seem to get the women's XC races to replay? Its like Redbull decided that the women aren't important enough to save the video for On Demand replay.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I just found this as well, only the men's races are available for On Demand replay. This seems to be new as even the women's races that were available just come up with "Thanks for Watching!"


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Redbull coverage has not impressed me. Very laggy playback on even good connections. Requires a powerfull computer to render the video. And, now, doesn't let you replay women's races. A couple of the last women's races have been great battles. 

Last years coverage was MUCH better imo. I'm thankfull Redbull did the coverage only because i would rather crummy video and lacking replays to not watching it at all. But, i was not waking up at 4am to watch it live. Now, no replay and all the other issues they have... its just a let down.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah, I was up at 2:15AM this morning to watch the women's race, I would be really pissed if I missed it and found that there was no replay available. I was just hoping to see the first 7 minutes that never managed to be streamed this morning, by the time they got it working it was 7 minutes into the race.


----------



## jmal (Jul 16, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Yeah, I was up at 2:15AM this morning to watch the women's race, I would be really pissed if I missed it and found that there was no replay available. I was just hoping to see the first 7 minutes that never managed to be streamed this morning, by the time they got it working it was 7 minutes into the race.


Well, I am PISSED! I look forward to the replays as I can't always watch live. All the others have been available, so it is too bad that they are no longer up. I also agree with the poster about the lag in the video. I have a fast connection and a decently fast PC and I still get lag at times. On my older laptop, the lag is so bad I can't even watch. The laptop has no problems with video from any other source.

Anyhow, I look forward to the WC races more than Flanders or Roubaix. I thought Redbull did a good job earlier in the season, but it has gone down hill since. Now that I have missed the final women's race of the season, I would love to see a more involved sponsor take over.


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

Video is always good for me. I always use extreme.com but I assume its linked to the same video from a redbull-named front-end website.

In fact, it was the Olympic videos from Youtube (specially the mens' road race) that was just horrible on my system and I have a pretty good one.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

I find the Red Bull streaming works fine. The thing I hate is their site is such a mess if you want to navigate around. If you missed the race by a couple of hours it's very difficult to avoid spoilers when searching for it.

Mental how strong Luke Fluke looked towards the end and he's not even on the Swiss Olympic squad! I reckon the Swiss could have had gold *and* silver with him and Schurter.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I went back and checked and all the 2012 Women's XCO races all come up with "Thanks for Watching" and all the Men's races are available for "Watch Again on Demand"

If anyone else thinks that seems like a poor arrangement, here's Red Bull TV's email

[email protected]

and maybe the UCI needs to be told as well

[email protected]


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Prediction for Worlds anyone?

1. Absalon
2. Fontana
3. Nino

1. Bresset
2. Gould
3. Pendrel


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

Nino, Fontana, Kulhavy, Fumic in no particular order

Gould, Pendrel, MHP, Bresset in no particular order, maybe even Nash?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

You gotta pick an order, that's part of the challenge!
Nino Schurter, Jose Hermida, Matthias Flückiger
Julie Bresset, Catherine Pendrel, Georgia Gould


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Red Bull is doing the live coverage, but really shocking is that Sportsnet in Canada was doing same day broadcast of the entire races, not just the hilights. They did the DH and 4X last weekend, this weekend they are running the women's race in prime time at 8PM-10PM (PDT) on Saturday and the men's race on Sunday at 9PM-11PM, with the XCE races being rerun on Sunday at 11AM. Unless of course they bump the prime time women's race for Cricket.

Red Bull TV - UCI Mountain Bike & Trials World Championships in Saalfelden-Leogang, Austria

Red Bull TV - UCI Mountain Bike & Trials World Championships in Saalfelden-Leogang, Austria

I think MHP will be pushing hard, she won the Women's Canadian National Marathon Championship a couple of weeks ago, a 97km long race at an average speed of 20km/h, finishing 23 minutes ahead of the second place woman. She was 13th overall, riding with the group of men who finished 10th-15th.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Fontana, Fluckiger, Nino

Pendral, Gould, Batty(not sure if she's even racing)


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

zippinveedub said:


> Fontana, Fluckiger, Nino
> 
> Pendral, Gould, Batty(not sure if she's even racing)


She is accordng to Canadian Cyclist. That chick's tough.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*ok let's roll*

1.Nino
2.Absalon
3.Fontana

1.Pendrel
2.Bresset
3.Gould

Almost like my Olympic picks, I went 4 for 6 there.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow Eva just took a HARD hit.

Yes, I went to bed at 8 p.m. so I could get up at 4 to watch.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Wonder what's up with Pendrel. She's really dropped off the last two races.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

ryguy135 said:


> Wonder what's up with Pendrel. She's really dropped off the last two races.


She got the timing of her season wrong. Really she reached her peak for in May and has been dropping ever since. Just started training way to early last year, never really took a break after last season.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Pretty much a disaster for the Canadian gals. MHP and Amanda Sin pulled before the start of lap 6 at the 80% station, that will be a tough one for Marie, it's likely been well over a decade since she last failed to finish on the lead lap and didn't make the 80% marker. She must have had a major problem. 

In the race crash shots at the end credits I see Emily went down hard on her left side in the one tricky descent that put a lot of gals into the crash pads. 

Sandra Walter was the last Canadian finisher on the lead lap at 35th 12:30 back


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like we might have a Swiss Sweep of the men's race.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

It looks pretty likely that Kulhavy is going to move to road racing, based upon what he's said last year and recently on FB. I'm sad to see him go as a fan, he brought the World Cup into the 21st century with his choice of bike. He won everything that he set out to win in two short years, very impressive in a sport with so many variables. However perhaps he can follow in Cadel Evans's footsteps. It will definitely be cool to cheer for him in the Tour de France if he makes it there.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Interviews...

2012 MTB Worlds Elite Women XC - Catharine Pendrel - YouTube

2012 MTB Worlds Elite Women XC - Emily Batty - YouTube


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Interviews...
> 
> 2012 MTB Worlds Elite Women XC - Catharine Pendrel - YouTube
> 
> 2012 MTB Worlds Elite Women XC - Emily Batty - YouTube


Great interviews.

Did anyone notice the winner of the junior mens world champ race. Anton Cooper won by 2.17 minutes! with lap times that would have virtually won him the U23 race and placed him top 10 in the elite men.

The kid has only just turned 18. The big boys better start getting worried when Anton turns up on there start line in the next few years!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Ouch, caught out in the same place as Eva Lechner

























and one of Emily's crashes after that steep wood ramp drop in


----------



## wilki (May 2, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Ouch, caught out in the same place as Eva Lechner


Those pics explain a lot. As you wrote above that was an absolute disaster for all the Canadian women, which is really too bad after a generally successful season.

On another note, if XCE is just going to be a glorified road race sprint I hope it disappears quickly and quietly. It looked interesting at the start of the season in Houffailze but course quality has deteriorated continually.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

I didnt know Pendrel went down. That explains the loss at the end.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It turned out that MHP was coming down with some sort of virus on race morning, no legs and feeling ill. First time she's ever been pulled at the 80% station in her career. Not the way she wanted to finish her race career.

I wonder if the 2012 MTB race season ended up being a couple of months too long to get all the Olympic qualifying in early enough and still have everyone make it to the end.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

ryguy135 said:


> Anyone think Willow Koerber-Rockwell can make a comeback?


I thought she had officially, fo' real, retired?


----------

